# Welche Konsole darf es sein?



## Pako (10. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich habe überlegt mir am Ende des Monats eine neue Konsole zu kaufen. Stehe zwischen XBox und PS3. Die XBox hat mich ja ehrlich gesagt nun schon immer irgendwie gereizt, nun aber bei der PS3 bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher da die PS2 nicht so der Hit war und ich ehrlich gesagt die XBox immer interessanter fand. Nun frag ich euch, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Habt ihr nen paar Tipps und was können die Konsolen an sich bieten?

MFG
Pako


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. September 2010)

XboX: kostenpflichtiges Onlinegaming
PS3: kostenloses Onlinegaming

XboX: Halo


----------



## Pako (10. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> XboX: kostenpflichtiges Onlinegaming
> PS3: kostenloses Onlinegaming
> 
> XboX: Halo



Etwas mehr Daten währen sehr nett wen du dich schon auskennst :-) z.B. Kosten des Internets usw.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. September 2010)

3 Monate 20&#8364;


Aber diese beiden Punkte sind die Hauptunterschiede. Alles andere ist ziemlich gleich. Musst halt wissen, was wichtiger ist. Wenn dir 20&#8364; alle 3 Monate nichts ausmachen dann nimm die xbox, Halo ist ein geiles Spiel.
Falls du Schüler bist oder nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchtest dann nimm die PS3.


----------



## Yadiz (10. September 2010)

Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich auch überlegt und mir die PS3 zugelegt. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Alleine schon wegen dem eingebauten BluRay Player. 
Hinzu kommt dass man kostenlos online zocken kann. Mit der Xbox zahlt man jährlich für den Online Modus dazu.
Aber trotzdem hängt die Entscheidung sicher auch zum Teil von den exklusiven Titeln ab: Wie z.b Halo, Resident Evil oder Metal Gear.

Imo ists eigentlich Geschmack. 




Ich kann Dir das hier empfehlen. Der Typ kommentiert den Vergleich sehr ausführlich (es gibt mehrere Teile davon):
[youtube]fARdxkovMhQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Shadlight (10. September 2010)

Man muss dazu sagen das fast alle Xboxen "sehr laut" sind. Unter anderem das Laufwerk(Für Spiele nicht so schlimm, aber für DvDs) und die Lüfter. Die Ps3 hat BluRay.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2010)

Ähem...

HALO...

gerade mit Reach...


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2010)

PS3 schon nur wegen Gran Turismo =)


----------



## Shadlight (10. September 2010)

und für ein Spiel ne Flugzeugturbine unter'm Fernseher stehen haben? Ps3 hat Uncharted 3,Tekken, MotorStorm, Grand Turismo...


----------



## Edou (10. September 2010)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen das fast alle Xboxen "sehr laut" sind. Unter anderem das Laufwerk(Für Spiele nicht so schlimm, aber für DvDs) und die Lüfter. Die Ps3 hat BluRay.



Wenn du ne Festplatte hast und die Spiel drauf Installierst nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also mir Reicht die Xbox zum Spielen, ne ps3 war/wäre mir auch zu Teuer. Da ich eh nur drauf Zock.


----------



## Shadlight (10. September 2010)

Die Lüfter sind aber sehr Laut.


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2010)

PS3 wegen Blu-ray und weils besser ist. Obwohl die neue Steuerung der Xbox echt interessant aussieht.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ähem...
> 
> HALO...
> 
> gerade mit Reach...



Als ob Halo der Innovations- bzw. Exklusivbolzen schlechthin wäre *rolleyes*

@ TE:

Die PlayStation 3 hat wohl immer noch die "besseren" Exklusiv-Titel, wie z.B. Killzone oder Uncharted. Zusätzlich kann man die PS3 auch noch als Blu-Ray-Player missbrauchen und du musst nichts blechen für Onlinegaming.

Xbox hat natürlich die Halo-Serie, als größtes Aushängeschild und persönlich den besseren Controller. Allerdings musst du hier blechen, dank Xbox Live.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> PS3 schon nur wegen Gran Turismo =)



Word.

PS3 für in Ruhe daddeln, Xbox fürs Onlineerlebnis.
Ich selber spiele eigentlich mit meiner Playsi nur Blaz Blue online und sonst zock ich Shooter und MMOs eh am PC.

PS3 weil:
- BlueRay Player
- Gran Tourismo
- ...


----------



## Asayur (10. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> persönlich den besseren Controller



Kommt drauf an, mit großen Händen ist der Controller der XBox recht gut, mit kleineren Händen ist der PS3 besser, ich komme mit beiden gut zurecht, meine Freundin kommt mit dem PS3 weitaus besser zu recht als mit dem
XBox, am besten beide kurz anspielen, dann siehste es ja, die Exklusiv Titel werden eigentlich eh immer weniger und wenn doch noch Exklusiv Titel gibt es ähnliche auf der jeweils anderen Konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (10. September 2010)

ps3 

ich habe selbst eine und bin voll und ganz begeistert.
Ich spiele mittlerweile sogar shooter auf der ps3 ( das mit der steuerung ist meiner meinung nach nur gewöhnungssache).

Oben hat auch jemand ein video gepostet, was mir''früher'' eine große hilfe bei der entscheidung war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




Obwohl HALO wirklich eine sehr schöne spiel-reihe ist.


----------



## Pako (10. September 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, mit großen Händen ist der Controller der XBox recht gut, mit kleineren Händen ist der PS3 besser, ich komme mit beiden gut zurecht, meine Freundin kommt mit dem PS3 weitaus besser zu recht als mit dem
> XBox, am besten beide kurz anspielen, dann siehste es ja, die Exklusiv Titel werden eigentlich eh immer weniger und wenn doch noch Exklusiv Titel gibt es ähnliche auf der jeweils anderen Konsole
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gib mir nen Tipp wie ich die anspielen soll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jede einmal kaufen oder wie meinst du das?



Yadiz schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich auch überlegt und mir die PS3 zugelegt. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Alleine schon wegen dem eingebauten BluRay Player.
> Hinzu kommt dass man kostenlos online zocken kann. Mit der Xbox zahlt man jährlich für den Online Modus dazu.
> Aber trotzdem hängt die Entscheidung sicher auch zum Teil von den exklusiven Titeln ab: Wie z.b Halo, Resident Evil oder Metal Gear.
> 
> ...




Danke dafür Yadiz das hilft mir sehr weiter. Bin ja Gott sei dank der Englischen Sprache mächtig


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Xbox=2012 Neue Kaufen
PS3=2013 eine Neue Kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es ums reines Game geht, das sag sogar ich als bischen Sony Fan. ist die Xbox die besser Wahl!


----------



## Pako (10. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Xbox=2012 Neue Kaufen
> PS3=2013 eine Neue Kaufen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin ein absoluter Gaming fan und das mit den Kosten währe auch nicht so das Problem... ich bezahle 12 € den Monat für WoW (was dann auch abgeschaft wird) da werden mich die 20 € für 3 Monate nicht sonderlich stören. Ich bin Azubi und verdiene recht gut um Vergleich zu anderen von daher stört mich das nicht so


----------



## Deathstyle (10. September 2010)

Imo hat die Playsi aber die besseren Exklusivtitel.
Für klassisches Konsolengedaddel ist sie daher auch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Arosk (10. September 2010)

Super Nintendo!


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2010)

_"Weil sie besser ist" - super Argument...

Schau dir doch erstmal die Exklusivtitel an und schau welche FÜR DICH die besseren hat.

Was ich vor allem empfehlen würde : Nimm die Controller in die Hand und schau welcher für dich besser ist...ich zB. kann mit dem PS3 Controller nix anfangen - ist mir zu leicht und zu klein - das ist aber mein Befinden..



Die Xbox Slim ist sehr sehr leise geworden und falls die Wahl auf die Xbox fällt würd ich gleich die 250GB Variante nehmen , Speicher kann man nie genug haben , finde ich.

Ich editier nachher mal ein Video rein falls ich es finde..da wird ein Mikrofon an die "Alte" und die "Neue" gehalten..das vermittelt recht gut wie leise die "Neue" geworden ist.



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen :-)_


----------



## Pako (10. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _"Weil sie besser ist" - super Argument...
> 
> Schau dir doch erstmal die Exklusivtitel an und schau welche FÜR DICH die besseren hat.
> 
> ...



Du konntest mir sehr helfen. Nur sag mir wo ich die austesten kann (die Controller) und ich hoffe du findest das Video noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Du konntest mir sehr helfen. Nur sag mir wo ich die austesten kann (die Controller) und ich hoffe du findest das Video noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Media-Markt oder Saturn stehen zumeist immer Konsolen rum, die man austesten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (10. September 2010)

Ich würde die ps3 nehmen wenn du dir auch mal gerne einen HD film anschaust. 


offtopic: 
Meint ihr eine gtx 260 reicht für bad company 2 für pc ?


----------



## Edou (10. September 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Du konntest mir sehr helfen. Nur sag mir wo ich die austesten kann (die Controller) und ich hoffe du findest das Video noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MediaMarkt in der Nähe? Freunde? Sowas halt. Nen Laden wo sie die Konsolen stehen haben und du Spiele Antesten kannst.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> offtopic:
> Meint ihr eine gtx 260 reicht für bad company 2 für pc ?



Locker. Kommt halt auch immer auf den Prozessor und Ram etc. an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im Media-Markt oder Saturn stehen zumeist immer Konsolen rum, die man austesten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Genau so war´s gemeint :-)

Hier ist das Video : Klick mich!_


----------



## Haggelo (10. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Locker. Kommt halt auch immer auf den Prozessor und Ram etc. an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der verkäufer meinte das sollte für die spiele der nächsten 1-2 jahren halten.


danke für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Was man auch mal sagen darf das 90% der MultiPlatform Titel, auf der Box  bisschen besser aussehen. Das Liegt daran das sie die Leader Platform ist.
Aber wenn man sich Uucharted 2 Killzone 2 auf der PS3 ansieht, sieht man das die PS3 die Box um längen Schlägt. Leider Trifft das meist nur auf Exklusive PS3 Games zu.

Aber wie Schon oft gesagt wurde, schau dir die Exklusiv Titel der Konsolen an, schau was dich dort mehr anspricht und kauf dem nach die Konsole, da du kein Problem hast Xbox Live zu bezahlen.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. September 2010)

Welches auch die Lohnenswerten Titel sind..
Hi, Gran Tourismo, Uncharted, Resistance, God Of War, Killzone, Heavy Rain, Resistance Of Fate.. 

Also bisauf Halo gäbs für mich kein Grund für die Box, der überwiegt aber einfach nicht gegen die anderen Games. Speziell Gran Tourismo ist mir einfach zu hart wichtig ^^


----------



## Erz1 (10. September 2010)

Kann einfach nur selbst von der PS3 berichten. Hab sie vor allem für HD-Filme und Fifa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Multimediaplattform wird sie auch desöfteren missbraucht, komme aber mit xBox Controllern aber auch nicht klar und Zahlung für's Onlinegamen, das lohtn sich für mich halt nicht, weil ich auf der Ps3 eher Casualgamer bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Also bisauf Halo gäbs für mich kein Grund für die Box, der überwiegt aber einfach nicht gegen die anderen Games. Speziell Gran Tourismo ist mir einfach zu hart wichtig ^^


Klar hat die PS3 auch Top Titel aber Xbox hat nicht nur Halo! 

Oo Halo, Gears of war, Fable,Splinter Cell 5: Convictionm, Mass Effect 1, Metro 2033,


----------



## Ykon (10. September 2010)

Bei Ebay kosten 12 Monate Xbox Goldmitgliedschaft nur ~30€. Ein echtes Schnäppchen.
 Zudem ist der Xbox-Live Marktplazt echt super und als Besitzer beider Konsolen darf ich sagen, dass Server und Community bei Xbox besser sind, als bei der Ps3. Außerdem mag ich die kleinen Controller der Ps3 nicht, da verkrampfen meine Hände nach 'ner Zeit.
 Ach ja, und die neue Xbox Slim ist mittlerweile genauso leise bzw. noch leiser, als die Ps3, also gilt das Argument wohl nicht mehr. :>


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Klar hat die PS3 auch Top Titel aber Xbox hat nicht nur Halo!
> 
> Oo Halo, Gears of war, Fable,Splinter Cell 5: Convictionm, Mass Effect 1, Metro 2033,



Naja, Fable, Splinter Cell, Mass Effect und Metro sind keine Exklusiv-Titel. Die erschienen auch alle für den PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2010)

_Ist eigentlich auch total egal - ich kauf mir die Konsole ja nicht nur um AKTUELLE Exklusivtitel zu spielen..bzw überhaupt deshalb..für mich ist der Controller immer noch am wichtigsten - was viele sicherlich anders sehen :-)_


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, Fable, Splinter Cell, Mass Effect und Metro sind keine Exklusiv-Titel. Die erschienen auch alle für den PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Konsoleros haben aber nicht unbedingt auch noch einen PC, der genug Power für aktuelle Titel hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, Fable, Splinter Cell, Mass Effect und Metro sind keine Exklusiv-Titel. Die erschienen auch alle für den PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht ihr um PS3 Vs box Title und nicht Pc PS3 xbox title. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT und so weil ich weis gibt es Fable 2 nicht für Pc Dreier kommt ja noch für Pc raus.


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> 
> ich habe überlegt mir am Ende des Monats eine neue Konsole zu kaufen. Stehe zwischen XBox und PS3. Die XBox hat mich ja ehrlich gesagt nun schon immer irgendwie gereizt, nun aber bei der PS3 bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher da die PS2 nicht so der Hit war und ich ehrlich gesagt die XBox immer interessanter fand. Nun frag ich euch, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Habt ihr nen paar Tipps und was können die Konsolen an sich bieten?
> 
> ...



Kauf dir eine Ps3, meine Xbox ist nach 2 Wochen geschrottet. Auserdem gibts da wenigstens kostenlosen Multiplayer


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist eigentlich auch total egal - ich kauf mir die Konsole ja nicht nur um AKTUELLE Exklusivtitel zu spielen..bzw überhaupt deshalb..für mich ist der Controller immer noch am wichtigsten - was viele sicherlich anders sehen :-)_



Sehe ich ähnlich. Der Xbox Controller ist imo ergonomisch das beste, das man finden kann. 
Der liegt einfach um längen besser und bequemer in der Hand als jeder andere.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> es geht ihr um PS3 Vs box Title und nicht Pc PS3 xbox title.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mag durchaus sein, aber es sind halt keine wirklich Exklusiven-Titel damit. 

Und ja, Fable 2 gab es nicht für den PC, Fable 3 kommt wohl im Winter diesen Jahres, oder Frühjahr nächsten Jahres für PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Ich glaub was wird wieder Xbox360 VS PS3 War. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag euch aber eins, ich abgewonnenen weil ich beide Konsolen habe. ;D


----------



## Cyberratchet (10. September 2010)

Was hier überhaupt noch garnicht angesprochen wurde sind Kinect und PS Move,das sollte man eventuell auch bei dem Kauf beachten. 
Das ist wohl Geschmackssache,aber ich kann mit Kinect überhaupt nichts anfangen im Prinzip ist es nichts anderes als ein EyeToy 2.0 und sowas eignet sich schlicht nicht für "Core-Games",wie man solche Spiele mitlerweile schimpft. 
Hier überzeugt mich Move dann doch deutlich mehr,allein Killzone3 mit der Bewegungssteuerung hat es mir angetan und es zeigt das man mit Move auch "Nicht-Calsualspiele" entwickeln kann.
Ich selbst bin PS3 Fan der allersten Stunde (23.März 07 wenn ich mich nicht irre) und selbst die allerste PS3 ist nicht zu hören,aber das Argument fällt mit der 360S sowieso fast weg.
Der kostenlose Onlinemodus ist natürlich wunderbar und vorallem die Multimediafähigkeit der PS3 ist schon deutlich besser als bei der Xbox,auch die Exclusivtitel für die PS3 finde ich deutlich besser. Halo ist nett,mehr aber auch nicht ich verstehe nicht warum das so in den Himmel gelobt wird. Sonys Konsole hat wohl deutlich mehr Auswahl wenn es gerade nicht um Shooter geht das zeigen solche Titel wie Heavy Rain,Uncharted,Ratchet&Clank,... .
Das mit dem Controller ist Geschmackssache,ich besitze beide (360 Controller 4 Windows) und mit meinem Riesenhänden komme ich mit beiden gut zurecht.

Wie man merkt bin ich ganz klar für die PS3,ich kann sie mit gutem Gewissen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine Ps3, meine Xbox ist nach 2 Wochen geschrottet. Auserdem gibts da wenigstens kostenlosen Multiplayer


_
Oh..dann musst du aber mal bei Microsoft anrufen °_°

Anscheinend denkst du ja das sowas bei jeder Xbox passiert? Die liefern dann ja nur kaputte Konsolen aus :-/

---------

@ TE nochmal : 

- Schau dir das Video an
- Geh zu Saturn/MM oder wo auch immer die Konsolen rumstehen und teste die Controller..bis auf wenige ausnahmen (Exklusivtitel) sind Spieletechnisch die Konsolen ja gleich (Grafik mal aussen vorgelassen)
- Überleg dir ob du BluRay brauchst und entscheide ob dir das Onlinespielen mit der Box zu teuer ist
- Sag bitte bescheid wofür und wieso du dich für (die dann gekaufe) Konsole entschieden hast :-)_


----------



## Erz1 (10. September 2010)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage, weiß jemand wieviel Heavy Rain atm bei MediaMarkt kostet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds richtig gut und wollt's mir holen, vor allem macht das auch meinem Vater Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. September 2010)

google ftw. Wer sich aber noch Spiele bei Mediamarkt/Saturn holt, wird schnell arm werden.


----------



## Asayur (10. September 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Gib mir nen Tipp wie ich die anspielen soll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Freunde, Bekannte, bei uns zum Beispiel in einem Gamers Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








EspCap schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Der Xbox Controller ist imo ergonomisch das beste, das man finden kann.
> Der liegt einfach um längen besser und bequemer in der Hand als jeder andere.


Allerdings werden mir viele zustimmen, die schonmal verschiedene Prügler auf beiden Controllern gezockt haben (ich habe Street Fighter IV auf PC mit XBox Pad und Soul Calibur III auf PS2 bzw. den IV auf der PS3 gezockt),
dass das XBox Steuerkreuz für Prügler nicht unbedingt das Beste ist, da es eine "Platte" ist, während die PS noch einzelne Tasten hat, was ein "zurückschnellen" des Kreuzes (ich hab es bei SF genug oft beobachtet) und somit ein
"drücken in die entgegengesetzte Richtung" ausschließt, wie oft hab ich eine Kombo neustarten müssen, weil mir das Kreuz aus der Hand gerutscht ist ... und nein, ich werde in Prügler niemals auf den Stick umwechseln, ist mir zu ungenau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Allgemeinen allerdings ist der XBox Controller wirklich angenehmer gestaltet, da man den Stick öfters braucht ist er oben und somit an einer feineren Position, wenn du aber eher "zartere" Hände hast, kann er zu groß werden, andersrum
kann der PS Controller zu klein sein (ich spreche hier von kleinen Unterschieden, nicht dass ihr denkt ich rede hier von zu groß/ klein im extremen Sinne) was in beiden Fällen zu einer Ermüdung und letztendlich einem Krampf führen kann, 
die Grafik ist ähnlich, die PS kann aber noch einen Zacken mehr rausholen, was allerdings selten wirklich der Fall ist, da die meisten Spiele auf die ältere der beiden ausgerichtet und das ist nunmal die XBox, weswegen die XBox grafisch ab und
an "höherwertig" wirkt.

Richtiges Manko ist die fehlende Abwärtskompatibilität der PS3 auf die PS2 ein paar Titel hab ich im Regal stehen die würde ich auch im Besitz einer PS3 noch zocken *gg*


----------



## Rayon (10. September 2010)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Was hier überhaupt noch garnicht angesprochen wurde sind Kinect und PS Move,das sollte man eventuell auch bei dem Kauf beachten.
> Das ist wohl Geschmackssache,aber ich kann mit Kinect überhaupt nichts anfangen im Prinzip ist es nichts anderes als ein EyeToy 2.0 und sowas eignet sich schlicht nicht für "Core-Games",wie man solche Spiele mitlerweile schimpft.
> Hier überzeugt mich Move dann doch deutlich mehr,allein Killzone3 mit der Bewegungssteuerung hat es mir angetan und es zeigt das man mit Move auch "Nicht-Calsualspiele" entwickeln kann.
> Ich selbst bin PS3 Fan der allersten Stunde (23.März 07 wenn ich mich nicht irre) und selbst die allerste PS3 ist nicht zu hören,aber das Argument fällt mit der 360S sowieso fast weg.
> ...



Hab die Xbox360 seit Release. Hat jetzt den Geist aufgegeben, kauf mir in den nächsten Wochen aber ne PS3. Meine Beweggründe:

Pro Xbox:
- bis auf den Komplettschaden nur ein Fehler, 1 Tag nach der Garantie Spiele zerkratzt, lief nicht über kulanz. Mir wurde sogar geraten statt ner Reperatur (99€) direkt ne neue Box zu kaufen (159 glaub ich damals). ^^
- Controller ganz angenehm

Contra Box:
-sehr, sehr laut. gerade Abends oder bei DVDs sehr, sehr sehr nervig.
- wenige, ansprechende Exklusivtitel (denke da an GT, GoW, Uncharted...)
- Multiplayer kostet Geld. Läppert sich alles, mit den MSPoints für Acarde-Spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pro PS3:
-spart sich teuren BluRay Player der was taugt
-ansprechendere (imho) exklusivtitel
- multiplayer kostenlos
-nur gute erfahrungen mit der ps1, ps2 - vertrauen ist da

con ps3: teurer als die xbox. :S


----------



## Haggelo (10. September 2010)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Was hier überhaupt noch garnicht angesprochen wurde sind Kinect und PS Move,das sollte man eventuell auch bei dem Kauf beachten.
> Das ist wohl Geschmackssache,aber ich kann mit Kinect überhaupt nichts anfangen im Prinzip ist es nichts anderes als ein EyeToy 2.0 und sowas eignet sich schlicht nicht für "Core-Games",wie man solche Spiele mitlerweile schimpft.
> Hier überzeugt mich Move dann doch deutlich mehr,allein Killzone3 mit der Bewegungssteuerung hat es mir angetan und es zeigt das man mit Move auch "Nicht-Calsualspiele" entwickeln kann.
> Ich selbst bin PS3 Fan der allersten Stunde (23.März 07 wenn ich mich nicht irre) und selbst die allerste PS3 ist nicht zu hören,aber das Argument fällt mit der 360S sowieso fast weg.
> ...



Braucht man für PSmove eig wieder eine neue konsole oder kann man das ''dazu kaufen'' ?


----------



## Cyberratchet (10. September 2010)

Das kauft man sich dazu,natürlich braucht man keine neue Konsole. Allerdings braucht man die EyeToy Kamera,aber dafür gibt es eine Art Move-Startpaket.


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hab die Xbox360 seit Release. Hat jetzt den Geist aufgegeben, kauf mir in den nächsten Wochen aber ne PS3. Meine Beweggründe:
> 
> Pro Xbox:
> - bis auf den Komplettschaden nur ein Fehler, 1 Tag nach der Garantie Spiele zerkratzt, lief nicht über kulanz. Mir wurde sogar geraten statt ner Reperatur (99€) direkt ne neue Box zu kaufen (159 glaub ich damals). ^^
> ...



Nuff said, das ist eig so ziemlich die Tatsache par exellence


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Contra Box:
> -sehr, sehr laut. gerade Abends oder bei DVDs sehr, sehr sehr nervig.


Bei Spielen ist meine Xbox Elite leiser als die PS3 liegt wohl daran das man die Spiele Jetzt Installieren kann, und sie dadurch flüster leise ist, weil das DVD Laufwerk nicht mehr läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Argument kann man wohl LÖSCHEN.

EDIT; und da der Themen erstellen nur Zocken will ist DVD schauen wohl egal, denn wenn er auch DVD Schauen will und sicher auch mal Blue ray gibt es nur eine Konsole.


----------



## Haggelo (10. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bei Spielen ist meine Xbox Elite leiser als die PS3 liegt wohl daran das man die Spiele Jetzt Installieren kann, und sie dadurch flüster leise ist, weil das DVD Laufwerk nicht mehr läuft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch leiser als die ps3 slim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Dann ist sie etwa gleich laut.


----------



## Rayon (10. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bei Spielen ist meine Xbox Elite leiser als die PS3 liegt wohl daran das man die Spiele Jetzt Installieren kann, und sie dadurch flüster leise ist, weil das DVD Laufwerk nicht mehr läuft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will die Xbox360 nicht schlecht reden, hatte jahrelang spaß damit. Nur seh ich von einem neukauf der box ab, da für mich mittlerweile zu viele interessante und ansprechende exklusivtitel für die ps3 erschienen sind und ich sehr gerne blu-rays gucke. Wird bei mir die Ps3-Slim werden. Platzsparender auch noch *g*


----------



## Cyberratchet (10. September 2010)

@Sam_Fisher: 
Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das das installieren "unnötig" Speicherplatz auf der HDD verbraucht was bei der PS3 in den meisten Fällen nicht der Fall ist. Also als Vorteil würde ich das definitiv nicht sehen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. September 2010)

Die meisten Neue PS3 spiele, musst man auch auf der PS3 Installieren. :O und wenn man mal kein Platz mehr kann man ja Spiel das seit 6 Moneten rum liegt auch wieder von der Festplatte entfernen.


----------



## Rayon (10. September 2010)

gibts eigentlich irgendwo ein ps3slim gow3 bundle?:S


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2010)

Alternative:
http://www.amazon.de/Super-Nintendo-Entertainment-System-SNES/dp/B000O9K0SE


----------



## Rayon (10. September 2010)

Oldtimer!


----------



## Pako (11. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist eigentlich auch total egal - ich kauf mir die Konsole ja nicht nur um AKTUELLE Exklusivtitel zu spielen..bzw überhaupt deshalb..für mich ist der Controller immer noch am wichtigsten - was viele sicherlich anders sehen :-)_




Ich sehe das genau so. Habe bei der PS2 nach ner weile immer Schmerzen in den Händen gehabt weswegen ich wahrscheinlich auch die XBox nehme. Zu der XBox soll man sich auch so nen Wifi Stecker kaufen können. Weiß jemand wofür der gut ist?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. September 2010)

Definitiv PS3! Ich benutze meine Xbox360 nur noch als Türstopper. Online zocken kostet Geld, Zubehör ist arschteuer, das Teil shreddert DVDs wie bekloppt und der "Red Ring of Death" ist derart berüchtigt, dass es fast schon lustig ist. Nicht mal das verdammte HDMI-Kabel ist dabei, sondern muss für viel Geld dazugekauft werden. Ebenso der WLAN-Adapter. Und die Akku-Packs für die Controller, falls man net alle 3 Stunden Batterien wechseln will. Für mich die lausigste Konsole, für die ich jemals Geld verschwendet habe. Und ich besitze ein Sega Saturn.


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2010)

Alte XBoxen hatten noch kein integriertes WLAN,wie es bei der Elite aussieht weiß ich nicht aber die Slim hat zumindest schon das WLAN integriert.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. September 2010)

Ich hab' noch ne "Alte". Ist die Elite dann die Version, die endlich funktioniert, nicht nach 3 Tagen Nutzung verreckt und das wichtigste Zubehör mit dabei hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

Also ich besitzte keine Konsole weil ich am liebsten am PC zocke. Aber bei Freunden spiele ich des öfteren PS3 oder XBOX.
Mir gefällt die PS3 viel besser. Der Controller, die Exclusivtitel und der Blu Rayplayer.


----------



## Pako (11. September 2010)

Hmm okay die Leute stehen hier 50% zu 50% also hat alles seine vor und nachteile. Kennt denn jemand nen Link zu den momentanen Exklusiv Titeln der Konsolen? Wenn nicht Google ich aber kann ja sein das wer grad was parrat hat


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch ne "Alte". Ist die Elite dann die Version, die endlich funktioniert, nicht nach 3 Tagen Nutzung verreckt und das wichtigste Zubehör mit dabei hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne sowas gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Außer du siehst ein Controller,AV-Kabel und ein Headset als "wichtigstes Zubehört" die sind nämlich bei der Slim dabei. 
Und das Argument mit dem Preis zählt schon lange nicht mehr die XBox Slim koster 250€,eine PS3 Slim hingegen 300€ und die 50€ Aufpreis sind (von technischer Seite gesehen) es deutlich wert. Und ich habs sie mir damals um 600€ gekauft... naja "wert" wars mir^^.


----------



## Pako (11. September 2010)

Nochmal was ganz anderes. Würde ich mir die PS3 bzw. XBox kaufen welchen Gamer Titel würdet ihr mir empfehlen als erstes zu spielen? Also einen der mich richtig umhaut und wo ich sage "Wow das hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt!" .


----------



## EspCap (11. September 2010)

Mass Effect 2 auf der Xbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs zwar auf dem PC gespielt, aber das war auf jeden Fall das beste Spiel seit langem.


----------



## Pako (11. September 2010)

Hmm wozu 2 spielen wenn man nichtmal 1 gespielt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja nicht so als wenn ich es auf dem PC nicht versucht hätte aber nein, mein PC wollte einfach nur nicht 

Btw: Muss man bei der XBox bzw. PS3 noch irgendwas extra dazu kaufen damit es überhaupt läuft?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. September 2010)

Soul Calibur 4.


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Red Ring of Death"







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bj3rIUxhxhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Hmm wozu 2 spielen wenn man nichtmal 1 gespielt hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gegebenfalls müsstest du dir noch ein HDMI Kabel kaufen falls du die Konsole auf einem passenden HD-TV betreiben möchtest, bei der XBox ist im Lieferumfang 1 Monat Goldmitgliedschaft dabei.


----------



## Pako (11. September 2010)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Gegebenfalls müsstest du dir noch ein HDMI Kabel kaufen falls du die Konsole auf einem passenden HD-TV betreiben möchtest, bei der XBox ist im Lieferumfang 1 Monat Goldmitgliedschaft dabei.




und wie viel muss ich dafür ungefähr berechnen?


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Kommt drauf an wie lang es sein muss..3m oder 5m gibts für unter 10&#8364;..

Edit : Hab oben grad den Post gesehen wo du fragtest wofür der Wifi-Stecker zu gebrauchen ist...ganz einfach.. : Kabelloses Internet :-)
_


----------



## Pako (11. September 2010)

Naja ich werd meine XBox nicht im Wohnzimmer anschließen damit ich in meinem Zimmer spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja ich geh heute mal bei Media Markt gucken und werde dann meine Entscheidung, nachdem ich mich nochmal mit meinem Vater unterhalten habe, hier posten. Aber wenn ihr noch nen paar Tips etc. habt -> immer fleisig posten!


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Bin gespannt was du dann nimmst :-)

Viel gibt es ja eigentlich nichtmehr zu sagen..ich hatte es dir ja schon zusammengefasst.

_


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Nochmal was ganz anderes. Würde ich mir die PS3 bzw. XBox kaufen welchen Gamer Titel würdet ihr mir empfehlen als erstes zu spielen? Also einen der mich richtig umhaut und wo ich sage "Wow das hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt!" .



PS3:

definitiv 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6V0JDyHoAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einer der epischsten geschichten die jemals in ein spiel gebracht wurde. 
Die ingame grafik ist der hammer und bei manchen szenen hab ich fast angefangen zu heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Xbox :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9ez7iNjoVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Den trailer finde ich klasse und ich bin ein großer ''science fiction'' fan weswegen ich das spiel sowieso gut finde.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Also der Halo Trailer über mir ist doch nicht Episch, der ist Langwelige der ist Episch! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-v41aLftdwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: wenn man schon die Xbox=Halo macht, dann bitte auch mit richtig guten Trailer!


----------



## Asayur (11. September 2010)

Rund 20€ kostet es bei mir in der Nähe, für 5m Kabel.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Komischer Preis ;-)

Klick mich!

Am besten hier eins mit passender länge raussuchen :-)
_


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also der Halo Trailer über mir ist doch nicht Episch, der ist Langwelige der ist Episch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin aber ein ps3 fanboy und versuche die xbox so schlecht wie möglich zu machen !


----------



## Asayur (11. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Komischer Preis ;-)
> 
> Klick mich!_



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt im Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pako (11. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> PS3:
> 
> definitiv
> 
> ...




Ich persönlich muss sagen das ich nicht so der fan von Metal Gear Solid bin. Halo und online Schlachten waren immer mehr das was mir so gefiel. Habe mir jetzt nochmal die XBox Slim und die PS3 Slim in nem Vergleichs Bericht angesehen und ich muss sagen das mir die XBox sehr viel mehr zusagt. Naja das Todesurteil findet nachher bei Media Markt statt... werde mich aufjedenfall danach nochmal melden und berichten was ich genommen habe und wieso. Ich muss echt sagen das mir hier echt geholfen wurde und ich echt begeistert bin. Nicht so wie in anderen Teilen der Buffed Foren.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt im Amazon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Hab ich gelesen , wollte dem TE nur zeigen das es bei MM/Saturn einfach überteuert ist - als am besten bei Amazon o.ä bestellen :-)_


----------



## Tilbie (11. September 2010)

Ich hab ne PS3 Slim un ein freund von mir hat ne Xbox 360. Ich finde den Xbox-Controller besser (hab auch einen für PC) jedoch gewöhnt man sich an den PS3-Controller sehr schnell.
Warum ich mir ne PS3 gekauft habe?
Little Big Planet, Uncharted2, GoW (1-3), Killzone2
Hauf der box hätte mich jediglich Fable interessiert.
Wenn du dir ne PS3 kauft, kauf sie ambesten mit Little Bog Planet und Uncharted2, dann haste erstmal ne weihle zu daddeln^^.


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

hätte nochmal eine doofe frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ein fernseher 1080p abspielen kann ist es ein HD fernseher oder ?


----------



## Pako (11. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> hätte nochmal eine doofe frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap müsste... guck doch einfach nach nem HDMI eingang dan ises einer (glaub ich... steinigt mich wenns anders ist)


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Ein FullHD-TV , ja.

Es gibt auch HD-Ready.

FullHD : 1920x1080(p)
HD-Ready : 1280x720(p) und 1920x1080(i)

Wikipedia : 

Full-HD : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_HD
HD-Ready : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_ready_


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Vielen Dank euch 2 

nochmal zum thema exklusivtitel 
Part 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5l4JNYnLgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

mal kru off Topic was ist der unterschied zwischen 1080i und 1080p?


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Grob gesagt : Die Qualität.

i = interlaced
p = progressive

Bei 1080i werden Halbbilder genutzt die dann wieder zum Vollbild zusammen gesetzt werden müssen - dabei entstehen unter umständen Artefakte..
Bei 1080p ist es schon ein Vollbild und daher gibt es keine Probleme mit der "zusammenrechnung" der Halbbilder..bzw muss es da überhaupt nicht genutzt werden (ist ja immerhin schon ein Vollbild)

Also : 1080p (FullHD) = Besser :-)_


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iENanlJZNyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LOL MICROSOFT FAILS AGAIN!&#65279;


----------



## Rayon (11. September 2010)

Find Halo nicht ansatzweise so gut wie Uncharted. ^^ aber ist ja geschmackssache. ;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> LOL MICROSOFT FAILS AGAIN!&#65279;


Oo und Jetzt Bewegst du deine Konsole wenn sie an ist? ist genau gleich wie "Schraubst du an deinem Pc rum wenn er an ist?"


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Oo und Jetzt Bewegst du deine Konsole wenn sie an ist? ist genau gleich wie "Schraubst du an deinem Pc rum wenn er an ist?"



Na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Er sagte doch er versucht die Konsole schlecht zu machen , oder nicht? 

Wie auch immer..wer so dumm (Ja dumm..oder auch blöd,bekloppt,...) ist und die Konsole beweg bzw dreht/anhebt während sie läuft der..naja..ich sag mal lieber nichts. :-)_


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Er sagte doch er versucht die Konsole schlecht zu machen , oder nicht?
> _



so ist es. 

xbox darf nicht gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Hehehe..naja..bin mal gespannt wofür er sich dann entscheidet.

Bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mastergamer (11. September 2010)

Ich kann Dir nur die PS3 empfehlen.


----------



## pampam (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die meisten Neue PS3 spiele, musst man auch auf der PS3 Installieren. :O und wenn man mal kein Platz mehr kann man ja Spiel das seit 6 Moneten rum liegt auch wieder von der Festplatte entfernen.



Also ich hab kein Spiel, was ich installieren muss (oder kann)... Du meinst vielleicht updates, aber um damit die HD voll zu kriegen bräuchte man ja tausende von Spielen.

Ich habe mir aus folgenden Gründen letztes Jahr ne PS3 geholt:
- God of War (es gibt ja jetzt GoW 1-3 für die PS3)
- Kostenloses Online Gaming
- Blu Ray Filme (jeder, der einen HD-fähigen Fernseher hat, wird dann nichtmehr auf Blu Ray verzichten wollen)

Für mich war eigendlich klar dass ich keine X-Box kaufe, da es keinen einzigen Exklusivtitel dafür gibt, den ich spielen will (z.B. mag ich Halo nicht wirklich) und das man fürs Online spielen
zahlen muss, weil das bei den meisten Spielen einfach dazugehört und oft mehr Spaß macht als der Singleplayer.

Kann die PS3 nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Also ich hab kein Spiel, was ich installieren muss (oder kann)... Du meinst vielleicht updates, aber um damit die HD voll zu kriegen bräuchte man ja tausende von Spielen.


Nein ich meine keine Updates Kauf die GTA IV,RDR,HAWX, Killzone 2. um paar Games zu nennen. schieb Blue Ray rein, und sehe dann du kannst erst mal 10 Minuten warten bis der Game auf der PS3 Installiert hat. bei der Xbox kann man noch Wählen ob man das machen will, bei der PS3 wird man dann gezwungen.


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein ich meine keine Updates Kauf die GTA IV*,RDR*,HAWX, Killzone 2. um paar Games zu nennen. schieb Blue Ray rein, und sehe dann du kannst erst mal 10 Minuten warten bis der Game auf der PS3 Installiert hat.


ich glaube ich habe nichts bei RDR installiert ( bin mir aber auch nichtmehr ganz sicher... is ja schon ne weile her).


----------



## Ptolemeus (11. September 2010)

Die PS3 hat God of War als exclusiv Titel


----------



## pampam (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein ich meine keine Updates Kauf die GTA IV,RDR,HAWX, Killzone 2. um paar Games zu nennen. schieb Blue Ray rein, und sehe dann du kannst erst mal 10 Minuten warten bis der Game auf der PS3 Installiert hat. bei der Xbox kann man noch Wählen ob man das machen will, bei der PS3 wird man dann gezwungen.



War mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt, dass man die Spiele intallieren muss (habe selbst auch kein von den genannten), aber ist ja auch egal.
Am Ende muss ja auch jeder selbst wissen, welche Konsole er will, es wurden wohl schon genug gründe genannt, um sich entscheiden zu können.
Bei mir war es eben hauptsächlich der Blu Ray Player und dass man kostenlos online spielen kann.



Ptolemeus schrieb:


> Die PS3 hat God of War als exclusiv Titel



Eins der besten Spiele überhaupt... habe GoW3 am ersten Tag gekauft und vor ner woche noch die God of War Collection.
Außerdem gibts noch Unchartet. Habe bis jetzt zwar nur das einser gespielt, aber der zweite Teil soll ja noch besser sein. 
Wollte ich schon lange holen, aber hat sich irgendwie nie ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Er steht sicher immer noch im MM und überlegt welche Konsole er kaufen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. September 2010)

Vielleicht hat er ja ein iPhone und liest mit *gg*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Oder er hat schon Längst eine und Spielt damit. ;D


----------



## Asayur (11. September 2010)

Gut, unter dieser Linie wird bis zur Auflösung spekuliert *gg*
_________________________________________________

Ich sage er kaufte eine XBox, er wirkte einfach so xD


----------



## Lari (11. September 2010)

Wenn er schlau ist wird es eine Playstation 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BluRay-Player. Ein God of War 3 hat zum Beispiel 40 GB Daten, das möcht ich nicht von DVDs schaufeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

LOL Du meinst im ernst die Volle Blue Ray wird für spiele benutzt? Oo da ist meistens nur 6-8 GB drauf.

Wenn es hochkommt 15GB


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2010)

@Sam_Fisher:
Resistance 1 hat laut Insomniac Games eine Größe von ungefähr 22 GB,zeig mir wie du das auf eine DualLayer-DVD bringen willst. Ich geh einfach stark davon aus das das noch bei anderen, PS3 eklusiven, Titeln der Fall ist. Durchaus vorstellen könnte ich mir das auch bei Gran Turismo 4,ob das bei GoW auch der Fall ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Packt man mehrer DVD in die Hülle? Z.b wie bei Mass Effect 2 auf der Xbox.

Frag ich mich für was man so viel Platz braucht? Metro 2033 ist für Pc 6GB gross und sieht 30 mal besser als RT1 aus. Texturen werden es wohl kaum sein.


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Packt man mehrer DVD in die Hülle? Z.b wie bei Mass Effect 2 auf der Xbox.
> 
> Frag ich mich für was man so viel Platz braucht? Metro 2033 ist für Pc 6GB gross und sieht 30 mal besser als RT1 aus. Texturen werden es wohl kaum sein.



Die Größe der Blu-Ray hat Vorteile, dass man nicht so stark alles komprimieren muss. Man kann zudem, vor allem in Sachen Ton, sehr gute Qualitäts-Einstellungen nutzen. Platz ist mehr als genug da und man hat keinen DVD-Wechsel.


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2010)

Sicher kann man mehrere DVDs nutzen,meine Post war nur deine Aussage bezogen,ob Lari wirklich glaubt ob man eine Bluray vollbekommt. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das Resistance aufwendig und in relativ vielen Sprachen syncronisiert wurde,da kommt schnell eine große Menge an Daten zusammen.


----------



## Rayon (11. September 2010)

Verkaufe übrigens meine XBox360-Spiele Sammlung. Bei Interesse PM, mal so am rande *g*

Welches Ps3 Spiel zuerst... God of War 3, Uncharted 2 oder Heavy Rain? Womit hat man am längsten was zu tun/ freude?;D


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Platz ist mehr als genug da und man hat keinen DVD-Wechsel.


Wie so Sollte man auf der Xbox Spiele Installieren!

Nummer eins: Die laut Stärke, das DVD Laufwerk rattert nicht mehr da durch ist die Box leise.  
Nummer Zwei:Lade Zeiten, dadurch ist das Nächste LvL in null komanix fertig geladen.

Zum Thema Installieren, ich werde mich jetzt aus lachen. bin mir aber zu 80% sicher das PS4 Xbox sagen wir mal Xbox 117, mehr wert auf spiele Installieren legen, ob es nun Komplett ist oder oder Teilweise (manchen spiele) wie bei der PS3 um die Lade Zeiten zu verkürzen.

Aber ich wusste das ihr Xbox VS PS3 Enden wird. Und ich kann euch eins dazu sagen! wer nur eine Konsole hat ist der Klare Verlierer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (11. September 2010)

Versteh auch nicht wieso andere manchen alles schlecht reden müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist letztendlich doch subjektiv. Und vorallem Geschmackssache.
Ein weiterer Grund mir statt ner Xbox360 (erneut) ne PS3 anzuschaffen war dass viele in meinem Freundeskreis auch ne PS3 haben => spiele Ausleihen ist auch mal ganz angenehm für 1-2 mal Durchspielen ^^ Und ich kann Fifa 11 gegen Sie bald online zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Aber ich wusste das ihr Xbox VS PS3 Enden wird. Und ich kann euch eins dazu sagen! wer nur eine Konsole hat ist der Klare Verlierer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab noch ne wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Verkaufe übrigens meine XBox360-Spiele Sammlung. Bei Interesse PM, mal so am rande *g*
> 
> Welches Ps3 Spiel zuerst... God of War 3, Uncharted 2 oder Heavy Rain? Womit hat man am längsten was zu tun/ freude?;D



_Kommt drauf an..welches Genre sagt dir denn am meisten zu?

GoW ist natürlich nen schönes Action/Hack&Slay Game..Uncharted & Heavy Rain sind ja eher "Shooter" bzw. Heavy Rain ja sowas wie Silent Hill (oder verwechsel ich das grad?)..jetzt musst du überlegen was dir anfänglich mehr zusagt..denke mal das du ja soweiso alle nach und nach kaufen wirst , he? ;-)

Am längsten Freude hast du sicherlich mit Uncharted / Heavy..oder halt mit GoW wenn du dir 1-3 holst..das ist ja dann schon um einiges länger..

@TE 

Meld dich mal wieder!!!!1111 

Will wissen was es geworden ist _


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Heavy Rain ist mehr film als spiel. 

aber alles sehr episch.


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und ich kann euch eins dazu sagen! wer nur eine Konsole hat ist der Klare Verlierer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin schon der Meinung das man sich für eine entscheiden kann, ob das jetzt die PS3 oder XBox ist sei dahingestellt. Wenn man ganz ehrlich ist hängt die Entscheidung auch ab welches Genre von Spielen man bevorzugt. Das man als reiner Egoshooterspieler mit der Box glücklicher sein wird (Gear of War,Halo oä) ist mehr oder weniger Fakt,das selbe Spiel könnte man auch mit Adventures für die PS3 (Uncharted,Heavy Rain,..) machen.
In den ganzen 3 1/2 Jahren in dennen ich meine PS3 habe,habe ich mich nie als "Verliere" gefühlt da ich kein allzugroßer Shooterfan bin und deswegen kaufe ich mir auch wenige (Duke und Deus Ex muss ich aber haben^^). Meiner Meinung nach fährt man wohl mit einer Kombination aus PS3 und PC am besten, die meisten Shooter gibts auch für den PC und beim restlichen Genre hat die PS3 mMn(!!!!!) die besseren Exclusivtitel.

Es gibt nur ein utopisches Szenario wo ich mir eine 360 kaufen werde und das wäre wenn Shenmue III exklusiv auf der Plattform veröffentlicht wird,aber das wird wohl eh nie passieren.... .


----------



## Rayon (11. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt drauf an..welches Genre sagt dir denn am meisten zu?
> 
> GoW ist natürlich nen schönes Action/Hack&Slay Game..Uncharted & Heavy Rain sind ja eher "Shooter" bzw. Heavy Rain ja sowas wie Silent Hill (oder verwechsel ich das grad?)..jetzt musst du überlegen was dir anfänglich mehr zusagt..denke mal das du ja soweiso alle nach und nach kaufen wirst , he? ;-)
> 
> ...


_
_Das isses ja. Mir sagt alles zu. Tendiere noch zu GoW3 im Moment (ja, würde mir dann Part 1+2 nachkaufen). Mir gehts generell nur darum, da ich nicht immer viel Zeit habe zum Spielen (Schule, Arbeit, Sport.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dass ich ab und zu mal ne nette Runde einwerfen und daddeln kann. Hauptsächlich zunächst. ;>
Zunächst wirds aber nur eines der Drei.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Heavy Rain ist mehr film als spiel.
> 
> aber alles sehr episch.



_Okay..also wie Silent Hill ;-)

_


Rayon schrieb:


> Das isses ja. Mir sagt alles zu. Tendiere noch zu GoW3 im Moment (ja, würde mir dann Part 1+2 nachkaufen). Mir gehts generell nur darum, da ich nicht immer viel Zeit habe zum Spielen (Schule, Arbeit, Sport..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Hm..also von ab und zu mal einwerfen und ne Runde zocken...da würden sicherlich alle passen..wobei ich denke das bei GoW die Unterbrechung dann nicht so "blöd" ist als wenn du grad ne total epische Geschichte in zB. Heavy Rain verfolgst..falls du verstehst was ich meine 
__

------------------------

Ich persönlich leg mir (sobald ich den iMac los bin) auch nen TV+Konsole zu - bei mir wird es ne Xbox360 - mir gefällt der Controller besser , Fable gibts (vom PC abgesehen) "leider" nur dafür , mich stört das Zahlen (was ja im Vergleich zu MMO´s preislich mehr als lächerlich ist) nicht ....usw..gibt halt einige Gründe wieso mir die Box besser gefällt.

BluRay-Player wird extra gekauft :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Pain wenn du die Box hast, und Fable 2 kannst es sagen das kann man auch zu Zweit online Spielen. 

Was auch Plus Punkt ist bei der Xbox, das es dort so weit ich weis mehr Coop spiele gibt.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Sobald sich mal jemand meldet und mich nicht um 250€ runterhandeln will und der iMac dann weg ist : Gerne :-)_


----------



## Rayon (11. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Okay..also wie Silent Hill ;-)
> 
> _
> 
> _Hm..also von ab und zu mal einwerfen und ne Runde zocken...da würden sicherlich alle passen..wobei ich denke das bei GoW die Unterbrechung dann nicht so "blöd" ist als wenn du grad ne total epische Geschichte in zB. Heavy Rain verfolgst..falls du verstehst was ich meine  _


_
_Jup. versteh ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist halt wie bei Final Fantasy ... wirfst du ein, genießt die Story und so weiter.. und dann muss man aufhören und sich beim erneuten spielen erst zurück errinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke wird GoW3. ;>
_




			------------------------

Ich persönlich leg mir (sobald ich den iMac los bin) auch nen TV+Konsole zu - bei mir wird es ne Xbox360 - mir gefällt der Controller besser , Fable gibts (vom PC abgesehen) "leider" nur dafür , mich stört das Zahlen (was ja im Vergleich zu MMO´s preislich mehr als lächerlich ist) nicht ....usw..gibt halt einige Gründe wieso mir die Box besser gefällt.

BluRay-Player wird extra gekauft :-)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Wie gesagt, war mit der Box soweit auch zufrieden. Hatte nie einen Ring of Death oder Probleme (bis auf 3-4x Spiele zerkratzt, wurde auch eingeschickt einmal - hat bei mir leider nicht viel gebracht. Zum Glück konnte man die Leute von EBGames schön glauben lassen, dass der Kundensupport von Xbox gesagt hat, die sollen das umtauschen *g*). Fand auch den Exklusivtitel "Lost Odyssey" nicht schlecht ,ebenfalls von Square Enix - ähnlich wie FF.:-)


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Muss ich mir glatt mal auf Youtube nen Video zu anschauen 

Bin eher so der Rollenspielspieler (der Sehnsüchtig auf Fable 3 wartet aber erstmal Fable 2 spielen muss °_°...)

Naja..mal schauen was dann alles so den weg zu mir findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wobei es sicherlich auch viel aus anderen Genres sein wird..
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Fable 3, kauf ich mir dann lieber für Pc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Mal schauen..find sowas auf der Konsole irgendwie besser..aber ist sicherlich wie auch das mit der Konsole : Geschmackssache.. _


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

es wundert mich dass noch keiner ''shooter auf der konsole wtf'' gesagt hat.


----------



## Rayon (11. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> es wundert mich dass noch keiner ''shooter auf der konsole wtf'' gesagt hat.



dachte ich wär der einzige der shooter nur am pc ansprechend findet^^


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Wieso auch? Ist einfach nur ne Gewöhnungsfrage..natürlich ist es etwas ungenauer als wenn du´s aufm PC zocken würdest..ich habs aber schon getestet (und grad auf der Xbox1 bzw auf der PS2) sogar recht viel gespielt..Medal of Honor etc...hat extrem Spaß gemacht _


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

ich finde shooter auf der konsole toll ... nur gibt es einige ( die mehrheit ) die shooter NUR auf dem pc spielen.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2010)

_Ich habs leider auf den "neuen" Konsolen leider noch nicht sooooo richtig ausprobiert..werd das aber sicherlich mal mit MW2 o.ä testen..auf Youtube sieht man ja ne Menge erfolgreicher "Konsolen-Shooter-Zocker"... _


----------



## Lari (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL Du meinst im ernst die Volle Blue Ray wird für spiele benutzt? Oo da ist meistens nur 6-8 GB drauf.
> 
> Wenn es hochkommt 15GB



Die *.iso Datei von God of War 3 ist 39 GB groß. Schau in den einschlägigen Foren für Raubkopiererei.


----------



## pampam (11. September 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Verkaufe übrigens meine XBox360-Spiele Sammlung. Bei Interesse PM, mal so am rande *g*
> 
> Welches Ps3 Spiel zuerst... God of War 3, Uncharted 2 oder Heavy Rain? Womit hat man am längsten was zu tun/ freude?;D




God of War 3 hast du halt relativ schnell durch (aber nochmal auf dem nächsthöhren Schwirigkeitsgrad zocken macht auch noch fun). Unchartet 2 hab ich selbst noch nicht gespielt,
aber der erste Teil davon ist einfach nur geil und damit hat man glaube ich länger Spaß als mit GoW3. Heavy Rain kenn ich nur aus Videos, ich selbst würde nicht nicht kaufen.
Falls du aber God of War 1 und 2 noch nicht kennst, könntest du auch für 40&#8364; die God of War Collection holen. Ich hab fürs einser ne Woche gebraucht (hab relativ oft gezockt) und des zweier kommt jetzt drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Damit hättest du gleich 2 gute Spiele (auch wenns keine echten PS3 Games sind) und wärst ne Weile beschäftigt.

edit:


Lari schrieb:


> Die *.iso Datei von God of War 3 ist 39 GB groß. Schau in den einschlägigen Foren für Raubkopiererei.



God of War 3 besteht auch nicht aus mehreren Levels, sondern es ist eine komplette Spielwelt... du läufst eigendlich ohne Ladezeiten durch (außer wenn man die Kette da hochklettet, dann lädt es glaub vor dem Feuer des Olymps nochmal kurz nach).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die *.iso Datei von God of War 3 ist 39 GB groß. Schau in den einschlägigen Foren für Raubkopiererei.



Nein Danke, ich kauf meine Spiele!


----------



## Lari (11. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nein Danke, ich kauf meine Spiele!



Ich auch, aber dort findest du solche Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rayon: Uncharted 1 gefolgt von Uncharted 2. Top Spiele.
Heavy Rain muss man sich drauf einlassen, sehr depressive Stimmung, aber top Spiel.
God of War 3 ist auch top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst Uncharted, dann God of War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (11. September 2010)

Ich würd dir auch eine Ps3 anraten, bin selber im Besitz einer Ps3 und find sie eigentlich ganz gut. Habe vor 1. Woche Playstation Move anprobiert an einem Sony Event und es ist echt cool, auch Shooter gehen gut drauf, kostet dann zwar noch mal einen Happen aber ich denke das lohnt sich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich wollte mir noch eine XBox holen aber als der aufgezählt hat was ich noch alles dazu brauche habe ich mich dann doch umentschieden und bin lieber bei meiner Ps3 geblieben.


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Alice schrieb:


> Habe vor 1. Woche Playstation Move anprobiert an einem Sony Event und es ist echt cool, auch Shooter gehen gut drauf, kostet dann zwar noch mal einen Happen aber ich denke das lohnt sich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieviel denn ca ?


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> wieviel denn ca ?



http://www.amazon.de/PlayStation-Move-Starter-Paket-Motion-Controller-Eye-Camera-Multidemo-Disc/dp/B003V1XGVK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1284239546&sr=8-1


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...84239546&sr=8-1


mhhh... geht ja noch.


----------



## Death the Kid (12. September 2010)

Hm also mein Freund hat ne Xbox und ich ne PS3,deswegen wäre ich ja theoretisch für die PS3^^

Kommt drauf an auf was du mehr Wert legst.
Willst du Online spielen,dann hol dir besser eine Xbox,da kann man mehr rausholen
und wenn du eher auf schöne Single-Player stehst dann hol dir eine PS3.

Abgesehen von den Kosten(X-Box Live und PSN)spielt da eher der persönliche Geschmack eine Rolle.

Wobei du bei der PS3 auch ordentlich drauf zahlen kannst(Controller,etc).


----------



## Pako (12. September 2010)

So leute. Hab sie mir gestern geholt... ihr fragt euch sicherlich welche und es ist *trommelwirbel* die XBox 360 Slim mit 250 GB. Was mich überzeugt hat? 1. Der Controller 2. Die Spieleauswahl und 3. Die ganze Oberfläche der XBox (also aufm Bildschirm). Nunja hab sie mir gekauft mit einem Extra Joystick, HD Kabel für 10 Euro (bei Mediamarkt) und Resident Evil 5. Zocke nun schon seit gut 1 1/2 Tagen mit meiner Freundin den coop durch und es macht echt laune und ich bereue es kein stück :-). Danke nochmal an alle die mir ihre hilfreichen Links und Tipps zur Verfügung gestellt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MFG und auf ein baldiges wiedersprechen

euer Pako


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. September 2010)

wusst ich es doch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, auch wenn die PS3 fiel fiel kuhler is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pako (12. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, auch wenn die PS3 fiel fiel kuhler is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe das ist Ansichtssache und ich bin einfach glücklich mit meiner Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, auch wenn die PS3 fiel fiel kuhler is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glückwunsch das du kein Plan hast^^


----------



## Petersburg (12. September 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> hehe das ist Ansichtssache und ich bin einfach glücklich mit meiner Box
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bis sie überhitzt und schrottet :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> bis sie überhitzt und schrottet :<



Das tritt bei der Slim überhaupt nicht auf selbst auf der Elite ist die Chance = 0 das passiert nur noch bei den Uralt Modellen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> So leute. Hab sie mir gestern geholt... ihr fragt euch sicherlich welche und es ist *trommelwirbel* die XBox 360 Slim mit 250 GB. Was mich überzeugt hat? 1. Der Controller 2. Die Spieleauswahl und 3. Die ganze Oberfläche der XBox (also aufm Bildschirm). Nunja hab sie mir gekauft mit einem Extra Joystick, HD Kabel für 10 Euro (bei Mediamarkt) und Resident Evil 5. Zocke nun schon seit gut 1 1/2 Tagen mit meiner Freundin den coop durch und es macht echt laune und ich bereue es kein stück :-). Danke nochmal an alle die mir ihre hilfreichen Links und Tipps zur Verfügung gestellt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_Dann viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## Asayur (12. September 2010)

Ich hatte recht *gg*

Viel Spass mit der XBox, auf viele Unterhaltsame Gamer Stunden


----------



## Lari (13. September 2010)

Nochmal zur Aussage "Sony packt niemals die BluRays voll!".
Final Fantasy 13 hat stolze 41 GB auf der BluRay ;D Auf der PS3 gibts die Sequenzen aber auch in 1080p und nicht 720p (wie auf der XBOX) zu bestaunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch das du kein Plan hast^^



Nen Plan hab ich auch nicht, wozu auch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch das du kein Plan hast^^



Er hat "keinen Plan", nur weil er eine andere Meinung hat?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Aussage "Sony packt niemals die BluRays voll!".
> Final Fantasy 13 hat stolze 41 GB auf der BluRay ;D Auf der PS3 gibts die Sequenzen aber auch in 1080p und nicht 720p (wie auf der XBOX) zu bestaunen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Win.

PS3 hat die besseren Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (13. September 2010)

Wieviel Speicher haben denn die Blu Ray Discs, die für die PS3 benutzt werden? Habe eigendlich gedächt, die hätten nur 25GB.


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Wieviel Speicher haben denn die Blu Ray Discs, die für die PS3 benutzt werden? Habe eigendlich gedächt, die hätten nur 25GB.



Ich bin mir da nicht 100 Prozentig sicher, aber ich denke die PS3-Spiele werden wohl mittlerweile auf zweilagigen Blu Ray Discs ausgeliefert. Das würde einem Speicherplatz von rund 50 GB entsprechen und dann würden die hier angegeben Zahlen auch wieder stimmen. 

Anmerkung: Mittlerweile sind sogar 16-lagige Blu Ray Discs in Arbeit mit einer Speichermenge von rund 400 GB.....


----------



## Lari (13. September 2010)

Aus der Nase zieh ich mir die Zahlen bestimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Aus der Nase zieh ich mir die Zahlen bestimmt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht nicht aus der Nase...


----------



## Haggelo (13. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht aus der Nase...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. September 2010)

Ferkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Xbox.


----------



## creed123 (3. Oktober 2010)

ps3 find ich richtig nice 

über xbox weiß ich leider nix (auch noch nie drauf gezoggt)


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Oktober 2010)

Damit der Thread hier mal nicht stirbt werfe ich noch ein paar Fragen in den Raum:


Da ich vorhabe mir eine XBox360 S zu holen würde ich gerne wissen ob LIVE zwingend nötig ist und wenn ja wieviel es kostet? 

Hab auch ne Zeit lang geschwankt, aber da mich HD, BluRay und GoW nicht interessiert und ich ein leidenschaftlicher Online Zocker bin find ich die Slim auch ansprechend wegen des eingebauten WiFis




(Wieso liest man wenn man den Thread durchliest eigentlich die ganze zeit nur Halo,GoW, Uncharted und GranTurismo?^^)


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Oktober 2010)

Weil das neben den Onlinekosten und dem BlueRay Player eigentlich das einzig ausschlaggebende ist? :>


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weil das neben den Onlinekosten und dem BlueRay Player eigentlich das einzig ausschlaggebende ist? :>




Ist ja nicht so das es leute gibt die GoW nicht mögen, rennspielen nichts abgewinnen können und es keine anderen Franchises / Titel gibt, ne? ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte damit sagen: Exklusivtitel sind der dritte Große Punkt für die Entscheidungsfindung.
Das versteht man nicht so leicht, ne?


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2010)

Die PS3 hat übrigens auch WiFi-Anbindung. So nebenbei bemerkt


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das es leute gibt die GoW nicht mögen, rennspielen nichts abgewinnen können und es keine anderen Franchises / Titel gibt, ne? ;D



Death hat damit völlig Recht. Es gibt nur wenige Punkte, in denen sich XBox und Playstation unterscheiden und einer davon ist abgesehen von den Onlinekosten die Auswahl der Spiele. Meiner Meinung nach der zweitwichtigste Punkt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Oktober 2010)

Und wenns vorher Missverständnisse gibt wird man einfach mal patzig, ne ?

BTT: Wenn du Online spielen willst musst du dir eine Goldmitgliedschaft organisieren. Kostet knapp 50 - 60 &#8364; Im Jahr. Jenachdem wo du einkaufst.
Dafür gibst dann auch ne ganze Menge Demos, Trailer und Gameplayszenen für lau.
Allerdings sollte man auch erwähnen das Microsoft gerne Geld für Sachen nimmt, die genausogut kostenlos sein könnten. (Spielbezogene Avatare, Hintergrundbilder für das Interface)
Manche Spielavatare kann man sich zwar auch freispielen und das ganze Zeug kostet auch nicht viel, trotzdem finde ich es ärgerlich das ich für sowas überhaupt bezahlen muss.
Auf der PS 3 geht das schließlich umsonst und Sony nimmt keine 60 &#8364; das Jahr.
Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich dir aber die SLIM + Xbox-Live wärmstens ans Herz legen.
Alleine schon für Fable 3 lohnt es sich (29. Oktober btw )


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und wenns vorher Missverständnisse gibt wird man einfach mal patzig, ne ?
> 
> BTT: Wenn du Online spielen willst musst du dir eine Goldmitgliedschaft organisieren. Kostet knapp 50 - 60 € Im Jahr. Jenachdem wo du einkaufst.
> Dafür gibst dann auch ne ganze Menge Demos, Trailer und Gameplayszenen für lau.
> ...



Wo ist hier ein Missverständnis und wer wird patzig ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wo ist hier ein Missverständnis und wer wird patzig ?



glaub er meint deathstyle :S


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Onlinekosten für Sachen die kostenlos sein könnten liegt daran das Microsoft im Live-Netz grundsätzlich für alles Geld verlangt, auch bei Sachen die es im PSN umsonst gibt.



Grüne schrieb:


> glaub er meint deathstyle :S



Ich hab lediglich patzig geantwortet. Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es wieder heraus.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das mit den Onlinekosten für Sachen die kostenlos sein könnten liegt daran das Microsoft im Live-Netz grundsätzlich für alles Geld verlangt, auch bei Sachen die es im PSN umsonst gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab lediglich patzig geantwortet. Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es wieder heraus.



bezog sich auch auf beide


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Oktober 2010)

Tut mir Leid falls es doch zu aggresiv rüberkam, hat mich einfach überrascht 



Der wichtigste Punkt ist für mich das Online Gaming, wofür ich in dem Falle dann auch bereit wäre zu zahlen, bei 60€ im Jahr sind es 5 Euro pro Monat und damit zu verkraften. Mit der Microsoft'schen Geldpolitik kenne ich mich schon aus ;D

BluRay und HD Grafik etc juckt mich vergleichsweise reichlich wenig, wenn nicht sogar gar nicht. Ich besitze einen kleinen, alten, kaputten Röhrenfernseher (Da könnte man glatt von Verschwendung reden ;D)



Aber schonmal Danke


----------



## Talco (4. Oktober 2010)

ps3 oder xbox 360 =)


----------



## Haggelo (4. Oktober 2010)

Ps3


----------



## Rayon (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ps3



Stimme dem zu. ^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid falls es doch zu aggresiv rüberkam, hat mich einfach überrascht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Bei Ebay zB. gibts 12 Monate Mitgliedschaft auch für ca. 30€ - also wirklich sehr wenig..

Ich persönlich würde einfach schauen welcher Controller dir mehr zusagt und auf welche Exklusivtitel du mehr stehst - der Rest (auf Spiele bezogen) ist ja gleich :-)_


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei Ebay zB. gibts 12 Monate Mitgliedschaft auch für ca. 30€ - also wirklich sehr wenig..
> 
> Ich persönlich würde einfach schauen welcher Controller dir mehr zusagt und auf welche Exklusivtitel du mehr stehst - der Rest (auf Spiele bezogen) ist ja gleich :-)_





Bezüglich Controllern finde ich den der XBox definitv besser (Nach dem Gamecube Controller der beste imho ;D)


Eklusivtitel...hm als langjähriger PC Süchtling bin ich dann doch ein wenig überfordert. Halo, GoW und Heavy Rain kenn ich, das wars aber auch schon langsam.


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Bezüglich Controllern finde ich den der XBox definitv besser (Nach dem Gamecube Controller der beste imho ;D)
> 
> 
> Eklusivtitel...hm als langjähriger PC Süchtling bin ich dann doch ein wenig überfordert. Halo, GoW und Heavy Rain kenn ich, das wars aber auch schon langsam.



Ps3 Metal Gear solid  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ummplogqyBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Eklusivtitel...hm als langjähriger PC Süchtling bin ich dann doch ein wenig überfordert. Halo, GoW und Heavy Rain kenn ich, das wars aber auch schon langsam.



Ich post mal was mir so einfällt, sprich für mich wichtig ist:
- Uncharted 1&2
- InFamous 
- Killzone 2
- Resistance 2
- Resonance of Fate
- Valkyria Chronicles 
- Demon Souls

Und halt GoW, Heavy Rain und Gran Tourismo.

Bin mir grade unsicher, sind Nier und Buzz nur für die Playsi oder gibts die auch für die Box? Nier fand ich unglaublich gut, als Japano-RPG-Fan jedenfalls und Buzz ist genial lustig.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

PS3: Heavy Rain, God of War, Little Big Planet, Gran Turismo, Infamous, Killzone, Resistance, Demons Soul, Uncharted, der nächste Final Fantasy Ableger...
Das sind die guten


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2010)

Merci, kommt auch ein XBox Spieler zu Wort? ;D


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

wer spielt denn heutzutage noch xbox  ? 

xbox hat ''Forza'' glaube ich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvOhFeXOQWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Healor (5. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Merci, kommt auch ein XBox Spieler zu Wort? ;D



Fable 2 + 3 (Teil 3 kommt ende Oktober)
Forza 3
Splinter Cell Conviction
Dead Rising 2 (glaube gibt es für die PS3 nicht)
Die ganzen Halo Spiele
Gears of War 1 + 2
Mass Effect 1 + 2
Alan Wake

Wenn noch was fehlt, oder fehlerhaft ist, bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2010)

Gibts Splinter Cell, Alan Wake, Mass Effect und Dead Rising nicht auch für den PC?


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Dead Rising 2 gibts für die PS3


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich sollte wohl erwähnen das ich icht so der RPG und Rennspiel Zocker bin oder? ;D


Aber schonmal vielen Dank an alle Antworten


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Ps3 kommende exklusivtiel 
The Last Guardin 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHzHoMT5eRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Agent von Rockstar Games 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_YeqYUS88c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Healor (5. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gibts Splinter Cell, Alan Wake, Mass Effect und Dead Rising nicht auch für den PC?



Nicht jedoch für die Playstation 

Ausser anscheinend Dead Rising...

Hast dich jetzt schon entschieden? War eigentlich immer ein Playstation Fanboy und hielt nie viel von der XBox, weder von der alten noch von der neuen. habe mir dann trotzdem mal die 360er gekauft als diese im Angebot war, war ein Spontankauf.

Heute würde ich sie mir aber nicht mehr kaufen, sondern lieber die PS3. Mich stört einerseits, das ich für XBox Live Gold noch Extra zahlen muss. Logo, es ist nicht viel aber warum nochmal extra Geld abgreifen? Ausserdem finde ich es ziemlich Konsolen-untypisch, wenn ich erst noch etwas installieren muss. Wie bei Forza 3 zb. Wenn ich mir eine Konsole kaufe, möchte ich einschalten und zocken.

Das sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten, trotzdem wäre das für mich ein Grund keine XBox mehr zu kaufen. Zudem hat Sony einen BD Player und ich bin mir sicher das es immer mehr XBox Titel geben wird, wo man erst noch etwas installieren muss. Da wäre die PS3 auch im Vorteil.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Auch auf der PS3 installierst du Spiele, mich stört das aber eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Healor (5. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Auch auf der PS3 installierst du Spiele, mich stört das aber eigentlich nicht.



Muss man oder kann man?


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Man muss normalerweise.
Bei God of War läuft während der Installation das, ich nenn es mal so, Vor-Intro.
Bei Heavy Rain darfst du aus einem quadratischen Stück Papier nach Anleitung so einen Origami-Schwan zusammenfalten.
Bei MetalGearSolid steht Snake dort und raucht gemütlich seine Zigarette während du wartest...

Du kannst das nicht wegklicken und musst warten, bis die Installation im Hintergrund durch ist.
Ist aber auch nicht bei allen Spielen so.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Fable 2 + 3 (Teil 3 kommt ende Oktober)
> Forza 3
> Splinter Cell Conviction
> Dead Rising 2 (glaube gibt es für die PS3 nicht)
> ...



Mass Effect ist kein Exklusivtitel!

Meiner Meinung nach ist Halo das einzige Argument.


----------



## Healor (5. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Man muss normalerweise.
> Bei God of War läuft während der Installation das, ich nenn es mal so, Vor-Intro.
> Bei Heavy Rain darfst du aus einem quadratischen Stück Papier nach Anleitung so einen Origami-Schwan zusammenfalten.
> Bei MetalGearSolid steht Snake dort und raucht gemütlich seine Zigarette während du wartest...
> ...



Okay, eine Art Ladebildschirm lasse ich mir noch eingehen. Bei God of War ist mir das zb garnicht aufgefallen.
Während des spielens ist es ja kein Problem.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Okay, eine Art Ladebildschirm lasse ich mir noch eingehen. Bei God of War ist mir das zb garnicht aufgefallen.
> Während des spielens ist es ja kein Problem.



Jau, das ist ja nur einmalig.
Mir ist es bei God of War aufgefallen, als ich kurz nachdem ich God of War 3 hatte es mal mit zu meinem Vater genommen hatte. Als ich bei ihm den Anfang weiterdrücken wollte ging es nicht. Ich schließe daraus er hat im Hintergrund installiert


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Nicht jedoch für die Playstation



Schon, aber dann sinds dennoch keine Exklusivtitel.

Keine RPGs und Rennspiele?
Bleiben also Shooter, Strategie (!?!?!?) und Actiontitel:
- Uncharted
- GoW
- InFamous
- Killzone 2 
- MGS
- Resistance 2

Gegen
- Fable
- Halo


Was noch?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Schon, aber dann sinds dennoch keine Exklusivtitel.
> 
> Keine RPGs und Rennspiele?
> Bleiben also Shooter, Strategie (!?!?!?) und Actiontitel:
> ...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Oktober 2010)

Resistance 2 und InFamous sind jetzt nicht so die echten Kaufgründe....

Und das eizige Strategiegame für Konsolen ist Halo Wars
Alles andere ist vom PC portierter Schrott


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Nicht jedoch für die Playstation



Mass Effect 2 ab Anfang 2011 schon...


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2010)

Hm...die hier geposteten Beiträge haben mich echt ins Grübeln gebracht...

Ich hake mal alles der Reihe nach ab:


Preis

Xbox360 Slim mit 250GB HD kostet 250,-
PS3 Slim mit 120GB HD (Ist das die aktuellste?) 299,-

Was die Vollpreisspiele kosten weiß ich nicht durchschnittlich, hab gehört das die PS3 Spiele bis zu 70€ kosten
Hm, XboxLive schlägt dann noch zu Buche, aber verschmerzbar


Funktion

BluRay interessiert mich reichlich wenig
Kinect/Move ebenso
HDMI Kabel etc brauche ich nicht, dafür ist meine Glotze zu alt
Installation stört mich auch nicht


Exklusivtitel (also die, die hier aufgezählt worden sind):

Da nehmen sich beide nicht viel finde ich, beide Konsolen haben Titel die meinen Geschmack treffen. Auf der Ps3 würde mich FF unglaublich jucken, will Halo aber auch zocken ;D



Hm, da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig überlegen , leider nicht genug Schotter für beides :-/


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Xbox360 Slim mit 250GB HD kostet 250,-
> PS3 Slim mit 120GB HD (Ist das die aktuellste?) 299,-
> 
> 
> Hm, da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig überlegen , leider nicht genug Schotter für beides :-/


Es gibt auch eine 250 gb slim... die kostet glaube ich 325 &#8364;


Sich 2 konsolen zu kaufen ist auch ziemlich unsinnig ... 

zumindest ps3 und xbox, da die beiden konsolen bis auf wenige kleinigkeiten fast gleich sind. 

Ich habe neben der ps3 noch eine wii, was ich aber im nachhinein bereue, da ich sie mir eig nur wegen den mario spielen geholt habe.

edit:
nochmal zum thema GB 

250 gb lohnt sich eig kaum, es sei denn du lädst dir 100e HD filme herunter.

ich habe auf meiner gerade einmal 20 gb ( ca !?) verbraucht und ich habe 8 filme und 2 ( installierte) spiele(<--- die dicken, also großen, exklusiv blu ray spiele ) und ein paar fotos drauf.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2010)

Die PS3 habe ich gerade in einem Prospekt mit 320GB Festplatte und einem Move Starter Pack für 299 Euro gesehen (Saturn).
Da dich Move nicht interessiert... Augen offenhalten für Angebote mit Spielen 

Das gilt übrigens auch für die Xbox.
Desweiteren ist Final Fantasy 13 nicht PS3 exklusiv, lediglich Final Fantasy Versus 13, wohl ein neuer Titel, soll wieder PS3 exklusiv werden.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die PS3 habe ich gerade in einem Prospekt mit 320GB Festplatte und einem Move Starter Pack für 299 Euro gesehen (Saturn).
> Da dich Move nicht interessiert... Augen offenhalten für Angebote mit Spielen
> 
> Das gilt übrigens auch für die Xbox.
> Desweiteren ist Final Fantasy 13 nicht PS3 exklusiv, lediglich Final Fantasy Versus 13, wohl ein neuer Titel, soll wieder PS3 exklusiv werden.




Oo bei Amazon kostet die 320er 440,-

ohlolz Tatasache, FFXIII ist nicht Exlusiv


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber Final Fantasy ist ein gutes Beispiel für das BlueRay Laufwerk, denn für die PS3 ist das Spiel auf einer Scheibe, während für die Box drei DVDs verwendet wurden - letztlich nicht weiter störend aber wenn ich die kommenden Titel sehe ist es nur von Vorteil mehr Platz auf dem Träger zu haben.

@sweet_mushroom
Kaufgründe nicht, aber eben Exklusivtitel und imo auch keine schlechten Spiele. Keine Überflieger aber ich habe beide Spiele für jeweils 20€, neu, gekauft und war damit sehr zufrieden. ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2010)

Hm, hab jetzt etwas über PSN+ gelesen, das es eine Premiummitgliedschaft sei die Vorteile bringt, was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## Haggelo (7. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hm, hab jetzt etwas über PSN+ gelesen, das es eine Premiummitgliedschaft sei die Vorteile bringt, was hat es damit auf sich?



Soweitt ich weiß kann man sich mit der Premium Mitgliedschaft nur zusätzliche Demos herunterladen und bekommt kleinere ''extras'' gratis, wie z.b. einen neuen Avatar ( was für nicht-mitglieder 0,49 euro kosten würde) 

Diese Mitgliedschaft gibt es schon etwas länger, wird aber kaum benutzt.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Laufwerk:
Wie bekannt hat die PlayStation ein BluRay Laufwerk, die Xbox nicht.
Vorteile liegen auf der Hand. Die PS3 ist zusätzlich ein ziemlich guter BluRay-Player. Spiele mit enormen Datenmengen passen auf eine Scheibe.
Nimm zum Beispiel God of War 3, das schlägt mit über 40GB zu Buche. Final Fantasy sollte in der PS3 Fassung auch über die 40GB kommen, denn auf der PS3 gibts die Sequenzen in 1080p, während es auf der Xbox nur 720p sind.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Oktober 2010)

Hm, vielen Dank an alle, ihr habt mir echt geholfen!

Nur entscheiden kann ich mich trotzdem nicht, werde also ein wenig abwarten und sehen für welche Konsole zuerst ein gutes Angebot kommt ;D


----------



## kræy (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von Konsolen, aber ich würde mir ne Xbox zulegen  

Playstation war mir schon immer etwas ... naja, "unsympatisch"


----------



## Haggelo (8. Oktober 2010)

OMFG

ich habe gerade MGS4 gespielt und auf einmal sagt da eine figur '' HALT GEH NICHT WEITER! DU MUSST ZUERST DISC 2 EINLEGEN!!!!! Oh moment das ist ja eine blu ray cd... dann hat sich das erledigt... wie weit die zukunft heute doch ist''


Was haben wir daraus gelernt ? 

Ps3 = pure win


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du bei so einem Spruch an die Decke gehst...

Zieh dir ein paar Sprüche von *Sergeant Major Avery Junior Johnson *rein...


----------



## Haggelo (8. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn du bei so einem Spruch an die Decke gehst...
> 
> Zieh dir ein paar Sprüche von *Sergeant Major Avery Junior Johnson *rein...



wieso an die decke gehen ? 

Das von mir großgeschriebene wurde in der szene geschriehen.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> OMFG





Haggelo schrieb:


> Das von mir großgeschriebene wurde in der szene geschriehen.



Sicher? :>


----------



## The Reptil (8. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hm, hab jetzt etwas über PSN+ gelesen, das es eine Premiummitgliedschaft sei die Vorteile bringt, was hat es damit auf sich?



naja bekommst im ps Store jedes monat gratis games und exklusiv demos ich hab es mir mal für ein jahr besorgt wahren bis jetzt schon nette sachen dabei 

und zu HD grösse wenn du games auch online kaufst kann die schon recht schnell voll werden und beim online kauf hast auch den Vorteil keine cd/bluray einlegen zu müssen ;-)


----------



## Haggelo (8. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sicher? :>



Ziemlich, ja.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ziemlich, ja.




Wenn du das sagst...


----------



## Haggelo (8. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst...



Na gut, es hat mich schon ein wenig überracht  
und da ich mich nur kurz umdrehen muss, von einem TV zu meinem PC, konnte ich diese Emotionen direkt entladen  

OMFG <--- von mir 

Text <--- 1:1 übernommen 

Ps3 = pure win <--- Ist einfach eine Tatsache !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ps3 = pure win <--- Ist einfach eine Tatsache !



Genaaaau so ist es.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Genaaaau so ist es.



Nö. Ich habe mich für die Wii entschieden. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Ich habe mich für die Wii entschieden. :>



You win.


----------



## Haggelo (8. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Ich habe mich für die Wii entschieden. :>



Die habe ich auch, leider ist mir erst zu spät aufgefallen wie ''gay'' das teil ist  .

Und seit psmove eig auch vollkommen nutzlos. (meine meinung)


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Ich habe mich für die Wii entschieden. :>





/dito


Aber auch als eingefleischter Nintendofan muss ich sagen das sie bezüglich Core-Gaming Schrott ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

Mein Dad hat ne Wii, ich hab dafür die Mario Spiele und Zelda gekauft - bin zufrieden.
Für mehr ist das Ding doch aber kaum zu gebrauchen.

PSMove muss sich mir gegenüber auch erstmal beweisen.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2010)

Naja eigentlich steht sie bei mir fast nur noch rum.

Aber es geht hier immer noch um die Xbox 360 und Ps 3.
Ich könnte mich nicht entscheiden. :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke das ist letztendlich auch nur ne Frage des Spielgeschmacks
Die Hardware unterscheidet sich nicht sooo stark
Nur weil man bei FF XIII auf der PS3 ein paar weniger Kanten sieht, muss man sich überlegen ob einen das mehrere hundert Euro wert sind

Ich hab mich für die X-Box entschieden, weil das Pad einfach viel besser ist und ich absoluter Fable Fanatiker bin


----------



## Rayon (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mich für die PS3 entschieden aufgrund der (imo) viel ansprechenderen Exklusivtitel, kostenloses OnlineGaming und BluRay-Player


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab heute im Gamestop zwei Bundles gesehn.

X360 S mit 250GB HD und Forza3 sowie Alan Wake (Als DL)

PS3 S mit 120GB HD und GoW3


Kostenfaktor: 250€ und 350€




Sowie ist mir aufgefallen das die PS3 Controller Pseudo Trigger haben (Schultertasten). Ich könnte schwören die hatten das früher net


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2010)

Naja R2 und L2 sahen in der Tat früher etwas anders aus.
Da waren es noch normale Tasten wie L1 und R1.
Jetzt erinnern sie doch stark an die beiden Trigger des X-Box Pads


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja R2 und L2 sahen in der Tat früher etwas anders aus.
> Da waren es noch normale Tasten wie L1 und R1.
> Jetzt erinnern sie doch stark an die beiden Trigger des X-Box Pads




Dacht ich mir's doch^^

Eine Frage ist mir noch eingefallen: Sind die PS3 Controller net ein wenig zu klein, vorallem wenn man Shooter spielt und die niedrigen Sticks benutzt? Ist mir beim Spielen bei Freunden etc nie aufgefallen, aber heute hab ich das bemerkt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie ich schon sagte liegt zumindest mir das X-Box Pad deutlich besser in der Hand und ich kann die beiden Sticks wesentlich präziser bedienen.
Und ich finde den Widerstand der Playstation Trigger eher unvorteilhaft...der ist einfach zu stark. Besonders in Shootern kann das oft zu Problemen führen, da man durch das starke Drücken schnell abrutscht.
Ich erinner mich ja noch an MGO. Hat so einige Bildschirmtode verursacht.
Hab dann während des Clanwars noch auf den PS2 Controller umgestöpselt.


----------



## Ykon (13. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir's doch^^
> 
> Eine Frage ist mir noch eingefallen: Sind die PS3 Controller net ein wenig zu klein, vorallem wenn man Shooter spielt und die niedrigen Sticks benutzt? Ist mir beim Spielen bei Freunden etc nie aufgefallen, aber heute hab ich das bemerkt.



Ja das ist so und vor allem bei Shootern fällt das auf. Anfangs verkrampfen die Hände häufig (bei mir jedenfalls), das legt sich aber nach 'ner Zeit und du gewöhnst dich an die Größe des Controllers. :x


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Ich habe mich für die Wii entschieden. :>



Genauso ist es. Wozu brauch ich ne PlayStation 3 oder ne Xbox 360, wenn es das Spiel mit den nahezu perfekten Gameplay der letzten Jahre sowieso auf der Wii gibt? Gemeint ist natürlich Super Mario Galaxy 2, obwohl Teil 1 auch richtig super ist.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

Zelda und Mario waren die einzigen Spiele die es bis jetzt verdient hatten auf meiner Wii zu laufen (Gott was ein Fehlkauf)


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Zelda und Mario waren die einzigen Spiele die es bis jetzt verdient hatten auf meiner Wii zu laufen (Gott was ein Fehlkauf)



Och, gibt noch ein paar mehr. Mario Kart, Red Steel 2, Sin & Punisment, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Metroid: Other M (ja, ich finde es besser als die Ego-Shooter-Ableger zuvor).... 
Und bald kommt Epic Mickey =)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och, gibt noch ein paar mehr. Mario Kart, Red Steel 2, Sin & Punisment, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Metroid: Other M (ja, ich finde es besser als die Ego-Shooter-Ableger zuvor)....
> Und bald kommt Epic Mickey =)



Naja da war Red Steel 1 noch besser. Ich mag Spiele nicht die so erzwungen auf abgedreht getrimmt werden.
Mit Metroid hab ichs insgesamt nicht so. Mario Kart und Super Smash Bros. waren schon cool aber insgesamt nicht meine Lieblingsspiele


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Oktober 2010)

Bezüglich Wii Games:

Zieht man die mario, Zelda und Metroid Spiele ab, was bleibt noch? 7-8 gute Dritthersteller Spiele wie NoMoreHeroes2, MadWorld, ResidentEvil4 remastered. Versteht mich nicht falsch, alleine Galaxy2 und das neue Zelda wären mir die Wii nochmal wert, aber hat man eben genannte fertig, dann war's dann leider eben schon :-/


----------



## Scharamo (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ne PS III und bin echt zufrieden...kann die konsole nur empfehlen.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann die XBOX nur empfehlen. 

Die Frage ist doch einfach wie ist dein Nutzungsverhalten!

Spielst du viel online und willst BD gucken --> PSIII obwohl man sich für den Preisunterschied auch einen seperaten BD Player kaufen kann

Wenn du keinen BD Player brauchst rate ich zu einer XBox. Meiner Meinung nach den besseren Controller. Die Hardware tut sich nicht viel und die Grafik ist fast identisch! 

Bist du ein Fan eines bestimmten Exclusivtitels. Z.B God of War oder Fable muss man sich das halt auch überlegen. Obwohl es immer weniger Exclusiv Titel geben wird, denn Sony bzw. Microsoft müssen immer eine ganze Menge Kohle an die Hersteller bezahlen damit der Titel exklusiv nur für eine Konsole erscheint was sich immer weniger lohnt!


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Nur weil man bei FF XIII auf der PS3 ein paar weniger Kanten sieht, muss man sich überlegen ob einen das mehrere hundert Euro wert sind


Lasst den Preis der Konsolen mal aussen vor, denn "mehrere hundert Euro" für "ein paar weniger Kanten" ist völliger Humbug.
Wie gesagt hab ich die "große" PS3 mit 320 GB Festplatte und Move Starter Pack beim Saturn für 299 Euro gesehen. Das sind Mehrkosten von 50 Euro.

Dazu kommt, dass es eben nicht nur um ein paar Kanten geht, sondern schlicht und ergreifend auch um die generelle Größe der Spiele.
God of War 42 GB, RUSE 12 GB, Yakuza 3 18GB, Heavy Rain 25+ GB, Final Fantasy XIII knapp 40 GB... das passt alles problemlos auf eine BluRay, da muss nichts komprimiert werden, keine DVD-Wechsel und wie ich finde auch für die Entwickler mehr Spielraum, da sie nicht auf 9 GB oder bei 2 DVDs auf 18 GB begrenzt sind und Abstriche machen müssen.
Setzen wir dem mal die Exklusiv-Titel der XBOX 360 entgegen: Alan Wake 6,2 GB, Halo Reach 6,2 GB, Gears of War 7,2 GB, Fable 2 6,8 GB...
Man darf sich dann selbst die Frage stellen, was alles in einem Spiel wegfällt, wenn man man statt 30 - 40GB Daten "nur" ~7GB pro Spiel zur Verfügung hat. 
Desweiteren, ausgehend von einer 299Euro PS3, kriegt man einen guten BluRay Player für schlappe 50 Euro dazu.

Wenn man allerdings auf einer alten Röhrenmöhre spielt, dann kann einem das auch alles egal sein 

Zum Controller: spiele keine Shooter auf Konsolen, dementsprechend keine Wertung zum Controller.


----------



## Haggelo (14. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zum Controller: spiele keine Shooter auf Konsolen, dementsprechend keine Wertung zum Controller.




Geht ganz gut.


----------



## Elda (20. November 2010)

Ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden! >_<
Tendiere aber eher zur PS3.
Weiß jemand ob die zu Weihnachten hin evtl. billiger wird oder so?


----------



## Dracun (20. November 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden! >_<
> Tendiere aber eher zur PS3.
> Weiß jemand ob die zu Weihnachten hin evtl. billiger wird oder so?



eher teuer


----------



## Elda (20. November 2010)

damn


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Fullquote



Öhm joar es macht die PS-Spiele auch nicht besser wenn du mit i-welchen GB Zahlen um dich feuerst.
Final Fantasy gibt es für beide Konsolen. Ist für die X-Box i-was rausgenommen wurden...nö
Es gibt wie gesagt weniger Kanten. Und wenn ich alle paar Stunden eine neue DVD einlegen muss geht mir das gelinde gesagt am Arsch vorbei.

Und bei deinen "50 €" kann es sich lediglich um ein Sonderangebot oder ne Trickkiste gehandelt haben denn das genannte Starterpack kostet mindestens 379,99
Bei der X-Box Slim liegt man bei 171,99 plus Festplatte, wenn man sie denn unbedingt braucht, 20 Euro

379,99 - 191,99 = 188

Die normale PS3 Slim kostet immernoch 100 mehr.
Und ich persönlich finde es sowieso arg übertrieben für Blu-Rays im Schnitt wesentlich mehr Geld auszugeben.
Natürlich sieht es beeidruckend aus. Aber ich gebe nicht 100€ mehr für die PS3 aus und nochmal mehr für die Blu-Ray nur damit ich die Poren von Denzel Washington und Konsorten sehen kann.


----------



## Dweencore (22. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und bei deinen "50 €" kann es sich lediglich um ein Sonderangebot oder ne Trickkiste gehandelt haben denn das genannte Starterpack kostet mindestens 379,99
> Bei der X-Box Slim liegt man bei 171,99 plus Festplatte, wenn man sie denn unbedingt braucht, 20 Euro
> 379,99 - 191,99 = 188



Nope, letztens erst für 300 gesehen.



> Und ich persönlich finde es sowieso arg übertrieben für Blu-Rays im Schnitt wesentlich mehr Geld auszugeben.


Wie viel kosten denn danndie X-Box Spiele ?
Ich sehe in letzter Zeit immer mehr PS-3 Spiele für 50€


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2010)

_Er meinte nicht die Spiele sondern die Filme._


----------



## Ykon (22. November 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Nope, letztens erst für 300 gesehen.



Das, was du meinst ist bestimmt wieder die PS3 Slim mit 160GB Festplatte. Die Slim mit 320GB Festplatte und Move Starterpack (so wie in Laris Beschreibung) kostet alleine bei Amazon schon 415 Euronen. 

Egal, jedenfalls gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht DIE bessere Konsole sondern nur die, die sich dem Einzelnen besser anpasst. Beider haben ihre Pro und Kontras und diese sollte man kennen.
Man darf sich, wenn genug Kapital da ist auch gerne beide Konsolen holen. Zusammen kosten die Konsolen nicht annähernd so viel, wie ein heutiger High-End PC und man muss sich nicht mehr mit den Leuten hier rumschlagen. 

Ich persönlich hab beide Konsolen und mir gefällt die Xbox besser. Die PS3 ist für Exklusivtitel da.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. November 2010)

Werde mir am Mittwoch die Slim 320GB mit GT5 kaufen für €340. Für den Online Modus ist die PS3 auch besser ( Kostenlos ).


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2010)

_Wieso ist er besser? Weil er kostenlos ist? Bitte..

Ich mein..wenn man sich eine Konsole kauft die mehrere hundert Euro kostet und Spiele die warscheinlich fast immer mehr als 50€ kosten dann sollte man sich 12 Monate Goldmitgliedschaft für 35€ auch leisten können._


----------



## Fr3ak3r (22. November 2010)

ich hab beide Konsolen bei mir stehen, meine xbox360 ist etwas älter und extrem laut, hab mir vor kurzem nun die ps3 slim gekauft und der unterschied ist wie tag und nacht, die lüfter hört man kaum und das laufwerk ist auch deutlich leiser...
natürlich kann ich nicht sagen wieviel leiser die neue xbox360slim ist...
ein weiterer kaufgrund war natürlich die möglichkeit blue ray zu schaun, wer gern filme sieht und noch nicht auf blueray umgestiegen ist lebt hinterm mond ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Werde mir am Mittwoch die Slim 320GB mit GT5 kaufen für &#8364;340. Für den Online Modus ist die PS3 auch besser ( Kostenlos ).


Kann man so nicht sagen. 

Weil es Kostenlos ist, wirst meistens ein PS3 Spieler der Hoster und wenn der ne Crap Leitung hat....

Bei der Xbox bezahlt man halt für die Server, deshalb bezahlt man pro Monat.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. November 2010)

Achso also ist bei der Xbox das Internet besser??


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2010)

_Hat das jemand so gesagt? Nö._


----------



## Greendesert (22. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Für den Online Modus ist die PS3 auch besser ( Kostenlos ).



Also, das nenn ich mal Fail ..

Ich zahle bei der Xbox 30€ im Jahr und habe teilweise Demos, Videos etc 2-4 Wochen früher, als PS3 nutzer .. und das ist nur ein Grund für den Online Part der Xbox.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. November 2010)

Hab ja beide Konsolen und bis auf den Controller empfinde ich die PS3 als eindeutig bessere Konsole. Neben der BD und auch besseren DVD Wiedergabe spricht der kostenlose Onlinepart eindeutig für die PS3. Denn am meisten stört mich die Onlineabzocke bei MS. Ja ich weiß von was ich rede und ja ich spreche von Abzocke, denn als User löhnt man ja mehrfach.
Kleines Beispiel gefällig? Na dann:

1tes Bezahlen beim Kauf der Konsole, denn ohne W-Lan Modul gibt es die Konsolen nicht.
2tes Bezahlen beim Kauf des Spieles mit Onlinemodus.
3tes Bezahlen beim Internetzugang der ja unabdingbar ist.

und ein 4tes Bezahlen für Nutzung der schon bezahlten ersten 3 Dinge bei MS. Und da ist mir die Summe der Belastung total egal. Ich finde es einfach dreist - sorry.


----------



## Dabow (23. November 2010)

Ich werd mir die neue 360 S zulegen!

Super Teil
tolles Design


----------



## Kaldreth (23. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab ja beide Konsolen und bis auf den Controller empfinde ich die PS3 als eindeutig bessere Konsole. Neben der BD und auch besseren DVD Wiedergabe spricht der kostenlose Onlinepart eindeutig für die PS3. Denn am meisten stört mich die Onlineabzocke bei MS. Ja ich weiß von was ich rede und ja ich spreche von Abzocke, denn als User löhnt man ja mehrfach.
> Kleines Beispiel gefällig? Na dann:
> 
> 1tes Bezahlen beim Kauf der Konsole, denn ohne W-Lan Modul gibt es die Konsolen nicht.
> ...



Und ich sehe es anders! Ich erhalte mit der XBox eine Grundversion ohne WLAN, ohne BD Player und ohne kostenlosen online Modus. Bei der PS3 kauft man sich quasi für mehr Geld einen all in one Packet! Ich z.B. brauche weder WLan noch BD Player und online zocken tu ich nur mit dem PC.... also warum sollte ich mir für 300 € ne PS3 kaufen wenn ich die ganzen extra features nicht brauche!? 

Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass man nicht grds mit der XBox nicht ins Internet kann! Um online zu zocken braucht man eine Gold Mitgliedschaft, die wie bereits erwähnt kostet. Die Silber Mitgliedschaft ist kostenlos und mit der kann man auch Demos runterladen, Trailer angucken und ganz normal online gehen... 

Ich find beide Konsolen gut! Mein bester Kumpel hat ne PS3 und wir haben mal ein paar Spiele auf seinem 52" nebeneinander gespielt und da gibt es kaum Unterschiede! Mal sah es auf meiner XBox besser aus, mal auf der PSIII meistens sah man keinen Unterschied. 

Was ein wesentlicher Pluspunkt für die PSIII in dem Vergleich war, war die Lautstärke. Aber ich hab auch eine "uralte" XBox und er hat eine slim Version der PSIII wie laut die aktuelle XBox ist weiß ich nicht. 

Also wenn jemand unbedingt WLAN benötigt, sehr viel online zockt und einen BD Player möchte, dem würde ich sofort zur PSIII raten. Wenn aber jemand eine Konsole sucht um so wie ich mal mit Kumpels bei nem Bierchen ne Runde Fifa zu zocken oder ne heiße Runde auf dem Asphalt zu legen und sonst auch nur offline spielt dem würde ich zu ner XBox raten. Zumal normale BD Player auch kein Vermögen kosten!!!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. November 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Also, das nenn ich mal Fail ..
> 
> Ich zahle bei der Xbox 30€ im Jahr und habe teilweise Demos, Videos etc 2-4 Wochen früher, als PS3 nutzer .. und das ist nur ein Grund für den Online Part der Xbox.





Wo gibts es eine 1 Jährige Goldmitgliedschaft um €30 ???


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2010)

_Bei Ebay._


----------



## Ogil (23. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Was ein wesentlicher Pluspunkt für die PSIII in dem Vergleich war, war die Lautstärke. Aber ich hab auch eine "uralte" XBox und er hat eine slim Version der PSIII wie laut die aktuelle XBox ist weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Also wenn jemand unbedingt WLAN benötigt, sehr viel online zockt und einen BD Player möchte, dem würde ich sofort zur PSIII raten. Wenn aber jemand eine Konsole sucht um so wie ich mal mit Kumpels bei nem Bierchen ne Runde Fifa zu zocken oder ne heiße Runde auf dem Asphalt zu legen und sonst auch nur offline spielt dem würde ich zu ner XBox raten. Zumal normale BD Player auch kein Vermögen kosten!!!




Die neue Slim-Version der xbox360 ist leiser geworden und hat WiFi eingebaut. Womit eigentlich nur noch der BD Player fehlt.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. November 2010)

lol warum steht bei meinem Xbox Profil das Live Gratis ist?!!


----------



## LiangZhou (23. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> lol warum steht bei meinem Xbox Profil das Live Gratis ist?!!





Isses auch, Gold aber nicht


----------



## Rayon (23. November 2010)

Hatte seit Xbox360 release ne Xbox360, die ist vor 3 Monaten verreckt. hab jetzt ne ps3, und die gefällt mir wesentlich besser. kostenloser onlinemodi, ansprechnedere (imho) exklusivtitel, blurayplayer gratis mit dabei.. bin zufrieden gewechselt zu haben


----------



## Dabow (24. November 2010)

Kinect hat mich heute überzeugt, es wird die neue 360S


----------



## Deathstyle (25. November 2010)

Ich fand Kinect schneller langweilig als die Wii.
Game One hats gestern auch zerrissen.


----------



## MoK (26. November 2010)

ich hab nen echtne PC 
was will ich da mitnem Pseudo PC alias Konsole ??

mit dem strom schwimmen is eben langweilig


----------



## LiangZhou (26. November 2010)

MoK schrieb:


> ich hab nen echtne PC
> was will ich da mitnem Pseudo PC alias Konsole ??
> 
> mit dem strom schwimmen is eben langweilig





Und das juckt hier kein Schwein, was willst Du in nem Konsolen Thread? -.-


----------



## Lari (26. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Und das juckt hier kein Schwein, was willst Du in nem Konsolen Thread? -.-



Hm, provozieren? 
Auf der Couch an einem FullHD 42" Bildschirm inklusive Dolby-Digital Anlage mit Freunden was weiß ich spielen >> ähm, am PC spielen?


----------



## MoK (26. November 2010)

genau splitscreen rockt so derbst


----------



## Deathstyle (26. November 2010)

Splitscreen macht schon spaß wenn man Freunde hat ;D


----------



## LiangZhou (26. November 2010)

Was haltet ihr von Handhelds?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Handhelds?


Viel 
Früher auf Gameboy Color Pokemon/Harvest Moon/Zelda
Dann auf Advance Harvest Moon/Zelda/ Advance Wars 2/Metal Slug...
Hat auf Reisen echt viel Spaß gemacht, vor allem, wenn man nicht immer ein gutes Buch zur Hand oder keine Lust zu lesen hatte^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. November 2010)

Ich hab noch den alten Kasten GameBoy hier i-wo rumfliegen mit Super Mario World, Tetris, Pokemon usw.


----------



## Thoor (27. November 2010)

MoK schrieb:


> ich hab nen echtne PC
> was will ich da mitnem Pseudo PC alias Konsole ??
> 
> mit dem strom schwimmen is eben langweilig



Erstmal Deutsch lernen am besten....

Auf ner Konsole kannst du viel mehr Sachen tun als du denkst, es gibtn Haufen Spiele die kommen nur für Konsolen, mit der PS3 kannst du ins Internet, Blueray gucken, Musik draufladen und und und. Du musst dir nie Gedanken machen das ein Spiel nicht läuft, du kannst es immer auf max. Einstellungen spielen... aber du spielst vermutlich Black Ops mit den lowsten Grafikeinstellungen, ruckelst dich durch und fühlst dich jetzt echt hart... Du bist einfach nur Fail


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> aber du spielst vermutlich Black Ops mit den lowsten Grafikeinstellungen, ruckelst dich durch und fühlst dich jetzt echt hart... Du bist einfach nur Fail



Der war hart.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. November 2010)

Thoor selbst Pwnd? 

Du kannst immer alle spiele auf Max spielen, kannst du beim Pc nicht?  
Zum Thema Spiele die es auf dem Pc nicht gibt, das liegt wohl daran das Konsolen weit verbreitet sind  besonders in den USA.


----------



## Thoor (27. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Thoor selbst Pwnd?
> 
> Du kannst immer alle spiele auf Max spielen, kannst du beim Pc nicht?
> Zum Thema Spiele die es auf dem Pc nicht gibt, das liegt wohl daran das Konsolen weit verbreitet sind besonders in den USA.



Versuch mal mit nem Rechner der gleich viel kostet wie ne ps3, also 200.- oder ca 150 euro ein spiel wie gran turismo auf max zu spielen... oh wait das gibts ja gar nicht für pc BADAM!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. November 2010)

GT5 sieht hässlich aus bis auf die Auto Texturen, besonders die Umgebung ist ja mehr als Scheußlichkeit. 

Ich kann mit meinem 3 Jahren alten Rechner noch neue Spiele auf MAX spielen weil es einfach billige Konsole Kopie für den Pc ist, einfach mit Höreaufgelösten Texturen. BADAM!

Spiele Programmieren sie heute so aus. 

Xbox ist die Leader Platform weil sie am Schwächsten ist, dort werden das Spiel Programmiert, dann ne 1 zu 1 Kopie für die PS3 dann noch ne 1 zu 1 Kopie für den Pc mit High Texturen mit dem Vorteil von AF und AA fertig ist ein Spiel.

EDIT: und auf meine Rechner kann man auch mehr machen als auf einer Konsole. 

P.S ist besitze so wohl PS3 und auch Xbox 360 und einen Gamer Pc.


----------



## darkxiro (27. November 2010)

seit Release der Slim Version stolzer Besitzer einer xbox
meine Entscheidungsgründe für eine xbox waren: für mich besseres exclusiv Titel (Alan Wake!!, Fable, Halo), Kinect und der Controller

und bin nun nach einigen Monaten noch immer begeistert


----------



## Deathstyle (27. November 2010)

Diese Vergleiche zwischen Konsole und PC sind doch völliger Bullshit, gibt da völlig unterschiedliche Anwendungen und Zwecke für, ich Vergleiche meine PlayStation auch nicht mit nem GameBoy.

Ich hab jetzt Fable 3 bei nem Kumpel durchgespielt, das ist ja echt mal totaler scheiß, hätten sie auch Fail 3 nennen können.
- vollkommen infatile Synchro, das hat auch den typischen Fable-Witz zerstört
- Story, naja.. geht
- Kampfsystem ist ne träge Version dessen in God Of War/Dantes Inferno
- haufenweise Designfehler wie auch in Teil 1 & 2 schon, da hat man die aber noch eher verziehen

Ich fand es relativ stylish, also die Grafik und das Design hat mich sehr angesprochen aber alles im allem ist es echt kein gutes Spiel.. - jedenfalls nicht wenn man es mit anderen aktuellen Rollenspielen vergleicht.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mitlerweile ja meine Konsole, für nen Kumpel stelle ich aber hier die Frage (Ja, es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute die net bei buffed.de sind xD)


XBox360Slim 4GB + Kinect+Kinect Adventures+ Dance Central 	,-299€	
PS3 320GB + Uncharted2+Dirt2 	,- 350€

Lohnt es sich für das erste Angebot die Festplatte aufzustocken oder lieber ne XBox mit 250GB und die Spiele+Kincet einzeln kaufen?

Würde ihm ja selber helfen, hab aber bezüglich festplatten keinerlei Ahnung ;D


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

_Bei Gamestop gibts grad nen gutes Angebot - und ausgerechnet heute ist Kinect für 99&#8364; im Angebot : 

Angebot

Auf die 17 klicken

------

Wobei ich Kinect total unnütz finde - aber jeder wie er mag..

------

Bei mir wird's wenn dann 'ne XBOX360 250GB + BlackOps + Fable 2 & 3 + Two Worlds 2 - zumindest am Anfang ;-)_


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Dezember 2010)

Hm, das Angebot ist auch ganz gut.


Ich leits weiter, danke sehr ;D


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

_Keine Ahnung - steht da sicherlich irgendwo :-)

Das Kinect-Dingens nur heute.._


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich würde auch eher von Kinect abraten
Warten und beobachten ob da noch coole Spiele kommen


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2010)

Kinnect Angebot ist heute und morgen.


----------



## Rayon (17. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich für die Ps3 Entschieden und war die beste Entscheidung für mich, mich von der Schrottbox360 zu trennen


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

Da ich mein Weihnachtsgeld überwiegend schon bekommen habe (jaja, ich weiß), würde ich mir gerne eine neue Daddelkiste anschaffen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der X360 und der PS3. Schnickschnack brauche ich keinen (ich will einfach nur zocken), das Teil muss vernünftig laufen und man sollte gescheite Spiele dafür bekommen. Leider habe ich bisher nicht die Zeit gehabt, mich in die Materie reinzufuchsen und hätte daher gerne einen Tipp, welches Gerät sich mehr lohnt.

Ich besitze bereits eine PS2, die Wii, eine PSP und den aktuellen DS. Übrigens bin ich kein Fan von Shootern und Rennspielen, Hello Kitty und irgendwelche süßen Knobelspiele müssen es aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da ich mein Weihnachtsgeld überwiegend schon bekommen habe (jaja, ich weiß), würde ich mir gerne eine neue Daddelkiste anschaffen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der X360 und der PS3. Schnickschnack brauche ich keinen (ich will einfach nur zocken), das Teil muss vernünftig laufen und man sollte gescheite Spiele dafür bekommen. Leider habe ich bisher nicht die Zeit gehabt, mich in die Materie reinzufuchsen und hätte daher gerne einen Tipp, welches Gerät sich mehr lohnt.
> 
> Ich besitze bereits eine PS2, die Wii, eine PSP und den aktuellen DS. Übrigens bin ich kein Fan von Shootern und Rennspielen, Hello Kitty und irgendwelche süßen Knobelspiele müssen es aber auch nicht sein.



Dieser Thread ist 15 Seiten lang, es geht ausschließlich um XBOX vs PS3 und du fragst ernsthaft, ob dich jemand beraten kann?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da ich mein Weihnachtsgeld überwiegend schon bekommen habe (jaja, ich weiß), würde ich mir gerne eine neue Daddelkiste anschaffen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der X360 und der PS3. Schnickschnack brauche ich keinen (ich will einfach nur zocken), das Teil muss vernünftig laufen und man sollte gescheite Spiele dafür bekommen. Leider habe ich bisher nicht die Zeit gehabt, mich in die Materie reinzufuchsen und hätte daher gerne einen Tipp, welches Gerät sich mehr lohnt.
> 
> Ich besitze bereits eine PS2, die Wii, eine PSP und den aktuellen DS. Übrigens bin ich kein Fan von Shootern und Rennspielen, Hello Kitty und irgendwelche süßen Knobelspiele müssen es aber auch nicht sein.





Wenn Dir das Zubehör egal ist, sinds wohl die Exklusivtitel an denen Du deine Entscheidungen festmachen wirst. Ein paar Seite vorne gibts ein paar Listen, hab das selbe nämlich auch mal gefragt ;D


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

_Wenn's nur ums reine spielen geht liegt mMn. die Xbox360 vor der PS3.

Wenn du gern noch einen BluRay-Player mit dabei haben möchtest -> PS3

Bei der Box musst du (sofern du es vorhast) für's Onlinespielen bezahlen (in der Bucht ~30-35€ für 12 Monate).
_


----------



## Rayon (17. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da ich mein Weihnachtsgeld überwiegend schon bekommen habe (jaja, ich weiß), würde ich mir gerne eine neue Daddelkiste anschaffen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der X360 und der PS3. Schnickschnack brauche ich keinen (ich will einfach nur zocken), das Teil muss vernünftig laufen und man sollte gescheite Spiele dafür bekommen. Leider habe ich bisher nicht die Zeit gehabt, mich in die Materie reinzufuchsen und hätte daher gerne einen Tipp, welches Gerät sich mehr lohnt.



Ich hatte mehrere Jahre die 360, habe nun eine Ps3. 
Meine Xbox360 lief am Anfang ganz ordentlich, grade der Controller ist sehr gut gelungen und sehr handlich. Leider sprechen mich die Exklusivtitel (wie zb Halo) nicht wirklich an. Bin vor einem Monat auf ne Ps3 umgestiegen - der Controller ist ebenfalls handlich, bekomme beim Zocken nicht so Schnell "Schwitzhände" wie bei dem Xboxcontroller. Dazu sprechen mich die Exklusivtitel mehr an, die PS3 ist deutlich leiser, Online Spielen ist kostenlos , man kann die PS3 ebenfalls als Kostenlosen Mediaserver nutzen (um zb Filme vom PC auf dem TV zu gucken) - was für mich eines der genialsten VOrteile gegenüber der Xbox360 ist. Preislich liegen die Ps3 spiele wohl auch leicht unter dem Xbox360 Niveau, zumindestens ist das so, wenn ich was kaufen möchte und auf Amazon gucke  
Ebenfalls dass man sich den BluRay-Player direkt mitkauft ist quasi sehr, sehr sehr angenehm und man spart doch gute 80-150€ gegenüber einem ordentlichen BluRayPlayer.


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> und man spart doch gute 80-150€ gegenüber einem ordentlichen BluRayPlayer.



_Wie kommst du jetzt darauf..?_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Preislich liegen die Ps3 spiele wohl auch leicht unter dem Xbox360 Niveau, zumindestens ist das so, wenn ich was kaufen möchte und auf Amazon gucke



Ob jetzt PC-Spiele teurer sind als Konsolenspiele, darüber kann man sich streiten aber das ist einfach nur bullshit.


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist 15 Seiten lang, es geht ausschließlich um XBOX vs PS3 und du fragst ernsthaft, ob dich jemand beraten kann?



Es geht vielen um Online-Games, die Festplatte, einzelne Titel, um irgendwelche Zusatzleistungen, Blu-Ray und andere Dinge, die ich nicht brauche und die mich auch nicht interessieren. Ich möchte einfach eine ganz einfache Empfehlung für jemanden, der weder großartig DVDs guckt, noch mit der Konsole surfen will.

Natürlich habe ich mir einige der Postings angeschaut, aber für mich halten sich die meisten einfach zu sehr mit Dingen auf, die ich eh nicht nutzen möchte. 
"Halo ist saugeil!" und "Die PS3 ist nice!" bringen mich nicht sehr weit. Ich möchte wissen, wie die Konsolen abschneiden, wenn man alle Spielereien komplett ausblendet.

Im Media Markt und Saturn konnte man mir die Frage auch nicht beantworten, dort ging es den Verkäufern auch ständig nur um Blu-Ray und Online-Funktionen. 
Das brauche ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2010)

Es geht dir einfach ums spielen? Dann schau dir die Exklusivtitel an.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man alle spielereien ausblendet? Dann kommt es auf die Spiele drauf an, die es für die Konsolen gibt. Wenn du bestimmt Exklusiv-Titel haben willst musst du zu einer bestimmten Konsole greifen.

Bsp: 
Halo -> XBox360
GT5 -> PS3

Bei der PS3 kannst du, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, keine PS2 Spiele mehr spielen. Die XBox-Spiele gehen aber in einer XBox360.

Welche Konsole du dir kaufen willst, hängt nur von den Spielen ab, die *DU* spielen willst.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2010)

Die Spiele sind so ziemlich *der* Knackpunkt bei der Entscheidung der Konsolen. Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Online Gaming. Bei der XBox360 kostenpflichtig, bei der PS3 kostenlos.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2010)

Das Onlinegaming ist ja eine Spielerei, die nicht interessiert.

Ich würde dir empfehlen: Kauf dir beide Konsolen und verkauf dann die, die dir nicht so zusagt.


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind so ziemlich *der* Knackpunkt bei der Entscheidung der Konsolen. Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Online Gaming. Bei der XBox360 kostenpflichtig, bei der PS3 kostenlos.



Online-Gaming interessiert mich nicht so sehr. Vielleicht würde ich es mal testen, aber mir reichen schon die diversen Online-Games auf dem PC. 
Wobei es natürlich schön ist, wenn man nichts dafür zahlen muss. 

Wie sieht es denn mit der Verarbeitung der Konsolen aus? Also abgesehen von der Handlichkeit der Controller, über die ich schon einiges gehört habe. 
Über die Xbox lese ich immer wieder, dass Leute sie wegen jedem Mist einschicken müssen. Natürlich möchte ich nicht mit dicken Winterstiefeln auf dem Gerät herumspringen, halbwegs robust sollte das Teil aber schon sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab meine XBox360 jetzt bald 4 Jahre und keine Probleme.

Was verstehst du unter robust? Was willst du damit machen?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Online-Gaming interessiert mich nicht so sehr. Vielleicht würde ich es mal testen, aber mir reichen schon die diversen Online-Games auf dem PC.
> Wobei es natürlich schön ist, wenn man nichts dafür zahlen muss.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Verarbeitung der Konsolen aus? Also abgesehen von der Handlichkeit der Controller, über die ich schon einiges gehört habe.
> Über die Xbox lese ich immer wieder, dass Leute sie wegen jedem Mist einschicken müssen. Natürlich möchte ich nicht mit dicken Winterstiefeln auf dem Gerät herumspringen, halbwegs robust sollte das Teil aber schon sein.





Beide Konsolen sind qualitativ hochwertig verarbeitet. Ob bei jemandem etwas kaputt geht ist dann eher ein spezifischer Fall und kann nicht auf die Qualität geschoben werden. Auchw enn man die Konsole perfekt behandelt könnte eines Tages ieine Platine kaputtgehen etc. Man könnte höchstens von Absturzstatistiken ausgehen etc.


----------



## Kaputte (17. Dezember 2010)

Würde ich jetzt vor dieser Wahl stehen würde ich mir definitiv die PS3 kaufen.

- Die Controller finde ich bei beiden ganz gut, finde da keinen besser als den anderen
- Onlinegaming (Was heutzutage keine Spielerei mehr ist, sondern schon ein Kaufgrund)
 - bei XBOX360 kostet es was
 - PS3 Kostenlos
 (Ich würde kein Geld bezahlen um einfach mal etwas über Inet zu zocken, 
	wenn es ne Konsole gibt bei der es Kostenfrei ist)
- XBOX360 ist lauter (ja wenn de ne Platte dazu hast nicht, aber sonst)
- PS3 hat in Tick mehr Leistung
- PS3 hat integrierten Blue-Ray Player (Hallo, sau geil)
- PS3 hat meiner Meinung nach die besseren Exklusivtitel (Killzone, Resistance, Uncharted etc.)
- XBOX360 hat Halo (Super)
 - Zum Thema Halo:
 - Halo ist cool keine Frage, spielen beim Kumpel ab und zu, zu Acht im Netzwerk
 - Aber ich habe die Bücher gelesen die irgentwie vieles anders erklären,
 damals die Halo 1 Entwicklung verfolgt wo eigentlich noch vieles besser war, bis es erschienen ist
 - Mp ist recht cool aber Singleplayer Story hat mich enttäuscht
 - Wünsche mir von Halo endlich ne anständige PC Version mit durchweg scharfen Texturen

Der erhöte Kaufpreis der PS3 wird durch deren Eigenschaften locker wieder ausgeglichen.

Meine Meinung und so, 
Mfg. Kaputte ;D


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Onlinegaming ist ja eine Spielerei, die nicht interessiert.
> 
> Ich würde dir empfehlen: Kauf dir beide Konsolen und verkauf dann die, die dir nicht so zusagt.



Für mich ist Online Gaming das einzige, was es gibt. Beispiel: Ich habe vielleicht 6-7 Std. Singleplayer Mode von Bad Company 2 gespielt. Den Multiplayer aber schon mehr als 100 Std.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie ist denn das mit dem Multiplayer über die Konsolen.

Zahle ich bei MS dafür, dass das ganze über externe Server abgewickelt wird oder hostet ein Spieler den Server? Wie ist das bei der PS3?

@M1
Onlinegaming ist für Deanne eine "Spielerei".


----------



## Giggelidu (17. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Für mich ist Online Gaming das einzige, was es gibt. Beispiel: Ich habe vielleicht 6-7 Std. Singleplayer Mode von Bad Company 2 gespielt. Den Multiplayer aber schon mehr als 100 Std.



Bei BC2 ist das ja auch normal. Da taugt der SP gerade so zum Warmspielen und der MP ist das Herzstück. Ich muss es auch mal wieder zocken.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Dezember 2010)

Hat Deanne nicht gesagt sie interessiert sich net für Spielereien? @ Kaputte ;3


Ich denke ich gönne mir für meine "alte" Konsole, Wii trotzdem nochmal DonkeyKongCountry Returns ;D


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

_Welche HDMI-Kabel habt ihr so? Lohnen sich so 4-fach abgeschirmte?_


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hat Deanne nicht gesagt sie interessiert sich net für Spielereien? @ Kaputte ;3



Spielerei ist vielleicht etwas doof ausgedrückt. Online-Gaming brauche ich einfach nicht. Es ist sicherlich ganz nett, aber ich werde es nicht nutzen. Dafür habe ich den PC und ich spiele auf der Konsole lieber alleine und offline.

@kaepteniglo:

Ich möchte demnächst umziehen und dann muss die Konsole natürlich transportiert werden. Deshalb wüsste ich gerne, ob sie relativ schnell hinüber ist oder eine holprige Fahrt in Schnee und Eis übersteht. Meine Wii ist recht anfällig (einmal transportiert, gleich eine Klappe weg) und von der Xbox höre ich immer wieder, dass sie nach einer kleinen Erschütterung schon Probleme machen soll.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zahle ich bei MS dafür, dass das ganze über externe Server abgewickelt wird oder hostet ein Spieler den Server? Wie ist das bei der PS3?


Bei der PS3 kommt es auf Spiel an, aber meistens ist ein Spieler der Host!


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> @kaepteniglo:
> 
> Ich möchte demnächst umziehen und dann muss die Konsole natürlich transportiert werden. Deshalb wüsste ich gerne, ob sie relativ schnell hinüber ist oder eine holprige Fahrt in Schnee und Eis übersteht. Meine Wii ist recht anfällig (einmal transportiert, gleich eine Klappe weg) und von der Xbox höre ich immer wieder, dass sie nach einer kleinen Erschütterung schon Probleme machen soll.



Wenn du die XBox in der Verpackung transportierst hat man keine Probleme. Bei meinem Umzug hab ich die in der Verpackung gehabt und dann im Transporter. Von wem oder wo hörst du immer wieder, dass sie Probleme macht?


----------



## Valinar (17. Dezember 2010)

Die Xbox 360 Slim soll doch deutlich weniger Störanfälliger sein als die vorherigen Versionen.
Glaube kaum das da etwas rumtragen irgendein Schaden anrichtet.
Meiner Tochter hab ich die Xbox 360 Slim zum Geburtstag geschenk...gerade weil in den Tests hervorgehoben wurde das sie weniger Strom frist,leiser und deutlich weniger Störanfälliger ist.
Sie rennt mit dem ding auch zu ihren Freundinnen und bisher gabs nie probleme.


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn du die XBox in der Verpackung transportierst hat man keine Probleme. Bei meinem Umzug hab ich die in der Verpackung gehabt und dann im Transporter. Von wem oder wo hörst du immer wieder, dass sie Probleme macht?



Ich bin in der Gaming-Gruppe einer amerikanische Community (ich weiß nicht, ob ich sie hier namentlich erwähnen darf), dort beschweren sich immer wieder Leute, dass die Xbox nichts aushalte soll und wie oft sie eingeschickt werden müsse. Sie gehe ständig aus und hänge sich häufig auf.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2010)

Ist bei meiner auch relativ oft passiert. War allerdings das alte Modell. Wie das bei der neuen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab etwa seit 2 Jahren die Elite, und geht Problem los wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab das ganz alte Modell seit etwa 2006 hat 2 Umzüge und mehrere LAN-Partys hinter sich
Läuft noch wie geschmiert
Die neue Slim ist dazu noch Flüsterleise


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Dezember 2010)

Na, schon entschieden? @ Deanne


Kann man der HD einen Namen geben?


----------



## Tilbie (19. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab mir eine PS3 wegen der Spiele gekauft, Fable und Halo sind zwar nett interessieren mich aber net so. Da spiel ich doch lieber God of War, Uncharted oder Little Big Planet


----------

